# Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2010)

Na, ihr Karpfenangler!

Wie jeden Monat haben wir auch im Dezember in der Anglerpraxis einen Artikel in unserer Satire-Rubrik "Am Haken".

Diesmal hat sich "Kay Hai" (nein, nicht ich!!!)  Gedanken über Karpfenangler gemacht.

Ich selber bin ja kein Karpfenangler, und kann das daher nicht so gut bewerten, aber auf Grund der vielen Reaktionen die wir zu diesem Artikel in den wenigen Tagen seit Veröffentlichung bereits erhalten haben - denke ich dass er für Karpfenangler durchaus lesenswert ist.

Hier der Link:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/dezember-2010/am-haken-max-und-moritz.html

Schreibt mal eure Meinung dazu....


----------



## Carras (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Meine Meinung,

guter "Ironie" - Bericht, der gar nicht wo weit weg ist, von der teilsweiße traurigen Wahrheit.


----------



## snorreausflake (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schreibt mal eure Meinung dazu....


"Dank" des Specime Hunting durch jede andere Fischart ersetzbar bzw. übertragbar.
Traurig aber war, es zählt nur noch die Größe.
In manchen Fangfreds wir ja sogar über Leute hergezogen wenn sie kleine Fische einstellen, unabhängig von der Art.#d


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Fehlt nur noch die Ironie...
Aber mal ehrlich, im Forum wäre der Text schon längst verissen worden und wir wären bereits bei der Neiddebatte angelangt. 

Ich kenne aber mittlerweile einige Angler, die HAUPTSÄCHLICH spezialisiert den Karpfen nachstellen, aber auch gerne mal ne Runde Spinnfischen gehen oder eben einen Aalansitz machen. 

So ist´s mir am liebsten: Allrounder mit Hang zum....was auch immer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



> Aber mal ehrlich, im Forum wäre der Text schon längst verissen worden und wir wären bereits bei der Neiddebatte angelangt.


Gut, dass es zusätzlich das Magazin noch gibt ;-)


----------



## heidsch (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

hi,

netter bericht der zum nachdenken anregen sollte !!!
ich vermute mal, dass es vielen neueinsteigern so geht. mir ging es die ersten jahre ähnlich.

fische wurden nur noch nach ihrem gewicht  beurteilt. jedes mal wenn ein kumpel nen neuen pb gefangen hat kam unweigerlich der neid durch.

das was mich zum umdenken anregte war schlicht und einfach eine laaaaaaange durststrecke. man hat in solchen zeiten einfach mal die möglichkeit darüber nach zu denken warum man sich das überhaupt noch antut.

die ganze schlepperei ... tackle hier tackle da ... aufbau und abbau ... und wofür eigendlich ??? um doch wieder ohne fisch heim zu fahren ?! das konnte es nicht sein !!!

wenn man glück hat, kommt man schlussendlich zu der erkenntnis, dass es da mehr gibt als nur die dicken fische !!! die natur, die ruhe und entspannung ... der blick für's wesendliche !!! 

ob jeder irgendwann mal zu diesem schluss kommt ???

ich hoffe nicht  ... damit ich mir meine ruhe bewahren kann #h.



mfg heidsch


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

nicht nur beim angeln ist diese entwicklung zu beobachten.
immer weiter immer schneller immer besser immer höher.
heutzutage zählt doch (fast) immer und (fast) überall nur der schnelle große erfolg.
und dies hat eben auch aufs angeln abgefärbt.
von grund auf in kleinen schritten vorwärts gehen, findet man doch heute kaum noch.

heute : schein machen, highendgerät für zig euros gekauft und dann gleich nur rekordfische fangen wollen

früher : klein angefangen (einfache stippe und dergleichen) und dann stück für stück weitergemacht

ist jetzt mal sehr übertrieben dargestellt aber den kern trifft es.


antonio


----------



## Doc Plato (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Sehr schön, danke!


----------



## meckpomm (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Sorry,

ich finde es nicht gut, wie mal wieder versucht wird, einen Keil in die Anglerschaft getrieben wird und Karpfenangler, egal ob jung oder alt, als Ausartung und Gewichtsgeil hinzustellen. Die Realität sieht zum Glück auch bei Neueinsteigern anders aus!

Gewichtsfixierte Angler gibt es durchaus auch bei anderen Fischarten, aber mit dem Hobby selbst hat es doch wenig zu tun.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

es versucht doch hier keiner einen keil in die anglerschaft zu treiben.
da hast du etwas falsch verstanden.
es wurde nur das geschildert, was vorhanden ist mit ein wenig ironie, um mal zum nachdenken anzuregen.

antonio


----------



## cafabu (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

moin,moin,
ich ahne was mein Psychotherapeut bemerken würde, wenn ich am Ufer stehe und gröle: Ich hab den Größten!!!!!!!!!!
Nämlich: "Wir müssen mal über Ihren Peni..eid reden."
Zum Glück fang ich nur Kleine und bin ein Scheißkerl.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Ich finde den Bericht sehr gut und den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. 

Was mir die vergangen Jahre immer wieder aufgefallen ist: meistens sind es Jungangler oder Anfänger in der Karpfenscene die so "versaut" werden.

Es zählt nur bei den Fischen nur noch schwerer und beim Gerät noch teurer. 
Ich angle mit ein paar Jahren Pause seit Ende der 80er/Anfang der 90er geziehlt auf Karpfen und habe dieses Jahr meinen ersten Ü40-Pfünder gefangen. Und ich habe mich durch sehr viele kleine Fische angeln müssen und hatte ettliche Schneidertage...
Leider spielt da auch die Angelindustrie eine große Rolle mit. Die suggeriert immer, das nur die großen Fische zählen und Fische von 15Pfd und kleiner werden ja auch kaum in den Medien der Industrie veröffntlicht.

Ich für meinen Teil kann mich da aber auch nicht ganz Schuldfrei sprechen. Bis zum Jahr 2008 war ich meistens am Rhein zum fischen. Als ich die Chance hatte in einen anderen Verein mit einem erstklassigem Gewässer einzutreten habe ich eigentlich nur noch an diesem See geangelt.

Und habe dabei fast vergessen, wie schön die Sommernächte mit 2 Angelkameraden in den Buhnen am Rhein waren.
Wir haben zwar nicht immer was gefangen, aber hier stand das "Erlebnis angeln" im Vordergrund und nicht der Fang.

Klar habe ich meinen PB auch direkt an Angelkameraden gemeldet, ich war und bin ja auch Stolz wie Oskar darauf. Und vor allem: es war nach Monaten der erste dicke für mich in diesem Gewässer und ich habe damit den See- und Vereinsrekord gebrochen.
Und genau das ist es, was mich auch beschäftigt... Ich hätte lieber vorher ein paar "kleine"  gefangen und dann diesen Ausnahmefisch.

Aber "satt" bin ich deswegen lange nicht, es gibt im See noch genug Fische die zwar nicht größer sind, aber schöner Aussehen.
So hält sich das auch wieder die Waage.

Und Neid habe ich bei meinen Kameraden nicht feststellen können, die befischen auch andere Gewässer (auch international) und haben schon mehr und größere gefangen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> ich finde es nicht gut, wie mal wieder versucht wird, einen Keil in die Anglerschaft getrieben wird und Karpfenangler, egal ob jung oder alt, als Ausartung und Gewichtsgeil hinzustellen. Die Realität sieht zum Glück auch bei Neueinsteigern anders aus!



Unsinn- lies den Text doch noch mal mit etwas mehr emotioneller Distanz und Du wirst hoffentlich erkennen, daß dieser Text lediglich auf ironische Art und Weise einen "Spiegel vorhält".


Gruß, Kai#h


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

tja  betroffene hunde bellen,#h

ne mal im ernst und spaß beiseite.

es trifft schon auf einige zu, was hier beschrieben wurde und nicht nur auf karpfenangler.
die mußten hier eben mal wieder herhalten stellvertretend für alle.
und die hier dargestellte entwicklung entspricht eben der praxis und wie gesagt nicht nur beim angeln.
man braucht sich hier nur mal viele fragen angucken, dann merkt man, daß es nicht an den haaren herbeigezogen ist.
die geschichte ist gut und auf alle bereiche übertragbar, wie im wahren leben.

antonio


----------



## Carras (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

So ganz Unrecht hat Rene ja nicht.

Gerade wenn es um solche Dinge geht, werden immer wieder Karpfenangler dafür her gezogen um ein solches "Problem" anzusprechen. Das zeigt die Erfahrung hier im AB durchaus. Vor allem von Anglern, die mit den Karpfen eher nix zu tun haben.

Grundsätzlich, und das haben ja viele hier auch schon geschrieben, lässt sich so ein Verhalten durchaus auch auf alle andere Anglerspezies reflektieren.
Es ist also nicht nur ein "Problem" der Karpfenangler, nur werden diese in diesem Bereicht halt als Beispiel herangezogen. Ich denke das will Rene damit auch sagen.


----------



## marcus7 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Mich wunderts total das noch niemand danach gefragt hat wo der Bremsensee ist, wie man da am besten hinkommt, welchen Köder man nehmen muss und wo die besten Spots sind:q.

Mag aber auch daran liegen, dass gard noch Schulzeit ist:q.


Lustiger Text zum schmunzeln auf jeden Fall.
Natürlich wird maßlos übertrieben (insbesondere im Bezug aufs Gewässer), sonst wärs ja nicht so komisch.

Ich kenne pers. keinen guten Karpfenangler der sich gegen eine schöne Aalnacht sträuben würde#6.


----------



## angler1996 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

nö, das ist kein problem " der Karpfenangler" ( was/wer ist das überhaupt?)
ich angle nun auf Einiges, was da Schuppen hat, also wohl Allround. 
Und ja, es gibt die Stunden, wo das Erlebnis rund ums Angeln ausreicht. Nur war's das, Nein, ich will Fische fangen und die dürfen durchaus auch groß sein, habe ich nichts dagegen. Wer Fangbilder von mir sucht: Fehlanzeige, mache ich seit Jahren nicht mehr, wozu? ich habe sie nie wieder angeschaut ( oder so wenig , dass sich der Aufwand nicht lohnt).
Was mich in diesen Diskussionen immer etwas ärgert, ist die Tendenz dazu, höherwertiges Angelgerät nur als Selbstdarstellungszweck zu reden. Warum? Wer gerne mit einer 600 EURO Rolle an der 400 EURo Handmade auf Hecht fischt, warum nicht? Mich interessiert das nicht .
Vielleicht hat der ja lange drauf gespart? Ich will nicht infrage stellen, dass dies zum Teil Selbstdarstellung ist, nur mag ich diese pauschalen Aburteilungen genauso wenig.
Ich würde das selber nicht tun, ne Rolle deutlich darunter erfüllt den selben Zweck. Bei Ruten sieht das anders aus, allerdings kann ich die selber einigermaßen zusammen schrauben. Da darf es durchaus ein hochwertiger Blank sein.

Ging mir so durch den Kopf. 
Gruß A.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

@Carras
Du hast Recht, dast lässt sich natürlich auch auf andere Gruppen ausweiten, allerdings gibt es da meiner Meinung nach schon auch einen grundsätzlichen Unterschied.

Beim Karpfenangeln ist es grundsätzlich mal leichter möglich, gezielt auf kapitale Fische zu angeln als bei anderen Angelmethoden/Zielfischen. 

Es gibt reichlich künstlich angelegte Gewässer, in denen bei den Karpfen keine Alterspyramide vorhanden ist. Durch Besatz werden vorrangig kapitale Karpfen eingebracht, welche sich aber in den allermeisten Fällen in diesen Gewässern nicht vermehren können. Somit ist die Chance einen 5-Pfünder zu fangen einfach relativ gering - weil er nicht da ist. Man kann hier natürlich auch Karpfen durch Regenbogenforelle oder Störe ersetzen! 

Bei Raubfischen, also Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Wels sieht das anders aus, da fehlen diese Angebote an "Only Big"-Gewässern. Denn diese Fischarten vermehren sich bei den in Deutschland vorherrschenden Bedingungen leichter als Karpfen. Wenn man also gezielt einen großen Zander oder Hecht fangen will muss man sich trotzdem fast immer auch durch kleinere Fische angeln.


----------



## meckpomm (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Carras
> Beim Karpfenangeln ist es grundsätzlich mal leichter möglich, gezielt auf kapitale Fische zu angeln als bei anderen Angelmethoden/Zielfischen.



Ja ist das so?

Wenn ich einen großen Hecht fangen möchte, dann fahr ich zum Bodden. Das ist nix anderes, nicht umsonst ist da zur Saison immer die Hölle los. Dort prahlen die Leute mit Meterhechten. Ob nun Ü40 oder ÜMeter ist letztendlich doch das gleich oder? Beim Laichdorschangeln fahr ich zu einer bestimmten Zeit mit einer entsprechenden Tour womöglich in Skandinavien. Großwelsgewässer gibt es auch genug. Keiner anderen Angelart wird das aber derart vorgehalten?! Gibt es denn auch einen Thread "Mal was zum Nachdenken für Boddenangler" oder "Mal was zum Nachdenken für Laichdorschangler"? Ob die das auch mit Ironie abgetan hätten?

Gerade in diesen Beiträgen wird Stimmung gemacht und Leute, die sonst nie im Karpfenbereich was schreiben, werden aktiv.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Udo561 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen großen Hecht fangen möchte, dann fahr ich zum Bodden. Das ist nix anderes, nicht umsonst ist da zur Saison immer die Hölle los. Dort prahlen die Leute mit Meterhechten. Ob nun Ü40 oder ÜMeter ist letztendlich doch das gleich oder?
> Gruß
> Rene



Hi,
es kommt doch wie immer aufs Gewässer an , an manchen Gewässern ist es keine Kunst ü1 Meter Hechte zu fangen , genau so wie es in manchen Gewässern einfach ist ü30 Pfund Karpfen zu fangen.
Daher macht es für mich einen großen Unterschied wo der Fisch gefangen wird 
Gruß Udo
Ps. ich habe 30 Jahre auf meinen ü1 Hecht gewartet |supergri


----------



## vermesser (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

@Meckpomm: Wo Du recht hast, hast Du recht. Es ist genau das gleiche, sich am Bodden vom Guide den Meterhecht servieren zu lassen oder am Ebro Riesenwelse zu erlegen.

Respekt bekommt von mir der Angler, der an einem Gewässer besser als andere fängt oder auch große Fische und regelmäßig. Aber nicht jemand, der am Karpfenpuff einen 40 Pfünder erlegt, im Bodden den Meterhecht vor die Kamera zerrt oder am Ebro mit nem 2 m Wels posiert.


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Ja ist das so?
> 
> Wenn ich einen großen Hecht fangen möchte, dann fahr ich zum Bodden. Das ist nix anderes, nicht umsonst ist da zur Saison immer die Hölle los. Dort prahlen die Leute mit Meterhechten. Ob nun Ü40 oder ÜMeter ist letztendlich doch das gleich oder? Beim Laichdorschangeln fahr ich zu einer bestimmten Zeit mit einer entsprechenden Tour womöglich in Skandinavien. Großwelsgewässer gibt es auch genug. Keiner anderen Angelart wird das aber derart vorgehalten?! Gibt es denn auch einen Thread "Mal was zum Nachdenken für Boddenangler" oder "Mal was zum Nachdenken für Laichdorschangler"? Ob die das auch mit Ironie abgetan hätten?
> 
> ...



jo es ist so.
und irgendwie hab ich den eindruck du fühlst dich auf den schlips getreten, warum eigentlich? zählst du dich zu der gruppe die hier angesprochen wurde?
franz hat schon recht mit seinem beitrag.

antonio


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

@Rene
Dir scheint das ja ganz schön an die Nieren zu gehen, nimm das doch nicht persönlich. Ich habe das völlig wertungsfrei geschrieben und auch entsprechend begründet. Natürlich muss das nicht stimmen was ich geschrieben habe, aber darüber kann man ja diskutieren 

Im Ebro oder Po stimmt das Nahrungsangebot und die Gewässerstruktur schafft gute Lebensbedingungen. Deswegen gibts dort viele Welse, und daraus resultierend auch viele Große. 

Im Forellensee gibts deswegen große Regenbogenforellen und Störe, weil die jemand da eingesetzt hat. 

Wie schon gesagt, dass ist völlig wertungsfrei - aber eben meiner Meinung nach doch ein Unterschied.


----------



## Syntac (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Servus, 

natürlich ist es schon sehr überspitzt geschrieben, gebe Rene aber auch recht - wenn eine Gruppe für ein Negativbeispiel herhalten muss, sind es meistens die Karpfenangler, und somit etabliert sich das auch immer weiter in manchen Köpfen. 

...habe auch erst mit Winkelpicker und Matchrute angefangen und erst nach mehreren Jahren Angelei auf Karpfen spezialisiert, und möchte die Anfangsjahre als "Allrounder" auf keinen Fall missen... Mittlerweile gehts auch bei mir wieder mehr in diese Richtung, auch mal nen Aalansitz oder ne Runde Spinnfischen, es zählt einfach mehr das Erlebniss als das Gewicht - meine Karpfen wiege ich auch in den seltensten Fällen, meistens hab ich gar keine Waage dabei. 

VG


----------



## meckpomm (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Moin,

sorry, aber ich bin schon seit vielen Jahren bemüht, das Bild der Karpfenangler in der Öffentlichkeit angemessen darzustellen. Zu allererst muss man gegen Vorurteile anderer Angler kämpfen, die sie bewusst oder unbewusst streuen und mit derartigen Artikel regelmäßig schüren. Viele Vorurteile sind schlichtweg falsch!

In dem Artikel zum "Bremsensee" wurde auch nirgends geschrieben, dass die Fische dort gezielt eingesetzt wurden, sondern dass die eigentliche Intention zum Hobby Angeln verloren ging oder nie vorhanden war. Das kann man aber den von mir angeführten Beispielen anderer Fischarten auch Nahe legen.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

@Rene
Alles klar - verstanden und akzeptiert!


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Hi! Für mich liegt der Witz in der Tatsache das "Max" zwar überhaupt nicht angeln kann, sich aber für einen Könner hält..:q.
Dieses Phänomen ist bei Karpfenanglern, oder besser gesagt bei solchen die sich dafür halten, halt besonders oft zu sehen.
Beim Fliegenfischen wird das schon seltener, da der Aufwand ungleich höher ist.. .
Beim Big Game ist es dann fast schon wieder wie beim Karpfenangel - alles nur eine frage der Kohle.. .

Ein guter, und damit ernst zu nehmender Angler ist für mich nur jemand der über Erfahrung,Intuition und Neugierde verfügt - also eher jemand der versucht möglichst viele Arten in möglichst vielen Gewässern zu fangen.
Na ja - jeder halt wie er mag..#c
Petri


----------



## kati48268 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Ich denke, dass in vielen, die sich doch eigentlich für einen "Moritz" halten und sich gerne so nach außen darstellen, auch ein sattes Stück "Max" vorhanden ist. 
Damit meine ich natürlich auch mich.

Zu meiner Angelclique stieß vor 2-3 Jahren ein Rookie, grad die Prüfung hinter sich. Wenn er mit uns loszog, freute er sich über ein stinknormales Rotauge oder so, wie ein Teenie, der einen Playboy klauen konnte. 
Einerseits amüsierte uns Superexperten das, andererseits haben wir durch ihn wieder ein Stückchen gelernt, wie geil es eigentlich ist, ganz normal angeln zu gehen, ohne Zielmarken, ohne Wettstreit untereinander, ohne Vergleich zum doch besseren Ergebnis im letzten Monat.


----------



## MrTom (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



> Zu allererst muss man gegen Vorurteile anderer Angler kämpfen, die sie bewusst oder unbewusst streuen und mit derartigen Artikel regelmäßig schüren.


Hi
Netter und sicherlich auch gutgemeinter Versuch, aber dein Vorhaben ist ja nun wirklich zum Scheitern verurteilt. Diese stänkerfreundlichen Angler wird es immer geben, die haben sich auf die Karpfenangler eingeschossen und wollen doch gar nicht vom Gegenteil überzeugt werden. 



> Für mich liegt der Witz in der Tatsache das "Max" zwar überhaupt nicht angeln kann, sich aber für einen Könner hält.


Woher beziehst du deine Weisheit, denn über die anglerischen Fähigkeiten steht doch nix im Text|kopfkrat



> Ein guter, und damit ernst zu nehmender Angler ist für mich nur jemand der....


Stell dir mal vor es gibt unheimlich viele Angler, denen es egal ist was du von ihnen hälst, viele wollen einfach nur angeln.

mfg Thomas


----------



## mmelch21 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Genau das ist das Problem an den ´´junganglern`´ Für sie ist das Fischen ein wettkampf.
Besser als ein anderer zus ein.
Man geht ans wasser weil man es einfach mag und nicht um andere zu´´toppen´´ kindisches getue in meinen augen.

Und wenn ich an nem see/teich angle wo ich weiss das ich ohne grosse mühe 3 Karpfen landen kann ist das für mich kein Fischen.

Fischen ist für mich an nem see oder fluss wo wirklich das Köpfchen gefragt ist.
Wo karpfen nicht gleich mal an die leine springen.
Hab --> mein Profilbild<--- nen 23er gefangen. Musste 2 Tage ausloten und habe 2 tage nur mkit geflochtener Schnur,futter und nem Boot verbracht.
es War ein haufen Arbeit in nem ganz neuen gewässer den richtigen platz zu finden. aber hab nach 3 Nächten meinen Fisch den ich wollte gelandet. Mein ziel war 20kg und 23 hing dran.
Das mit den Kilos ist meistens auch  n bischen Glück.

Ausser man beobachtet lange zeit und schaut wer aus seinem höhlen kommt. mit ner Poleroid Brille kann man dann c.a einschätzen wie viel er wiegt und wenn man mal weiss wo er daheim is ist es nur mehr köder und tackle sache. und mit tackle meine ich jetzt nicht ne shimano rute,ein sänger rod pod etc. Tackle ist in meinen Augen erst mal das was im Wasser kommt denn ne shimano sieht der Karpfen nicht.
d.h köder,Blei,vorfach,haken etc muss alles zusammen passen und funktionieren.
naja war mal mein statemant zu diesen sachen..

Lg


----------



## jochen1000 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Ja ist das so?
> 
> Wenn ich einen großen Hecht fangen möchte, dann fahr ich zum Bodden. Das ist nix anderes, nicht umsonst ist da zur Saison immer die Hölle los. Dort prahlen die Leute mit Meterhechten. Ob nun Ü40 oder ÜMeter ist letztendlich doch das gleich oder? Beim Laichdorschangeln fahr ich zu einer bestimmten Zeit mit einer entsprechenden Tour womöglich in Skandinavien. Großwelsgewässer gibt es auch genug. Keiner anderen Angelart wird das aber derart vorgehalten?! Gibt es denn auch einen Thread "Mal was zum Nachdenken für Boddenangler" oder "Mal was zum Nachdenken für Laichdorschangler"? Ob die das auch mit Ironie abgetan hätten?
> 
> ...



Völlig richtig. Unterschreibe ich gerne!


----------



## MrTom (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Hi
Erst schreibst du:


> Genau das ist das Problem an den ´´junganglern`´ Für sie ist das Fischen ein wettkampf.



Dann schreibst du:


> Mein ziel war 20kg und 23 hing dran.



Ich würde sagen du bist ein Jungangler:q

mfg Thomas


----------



## jörg81 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

*VORSICHT: satirisch, sarkastisch, politisch unkorrekt, überzogen!!* 
Wer dies nicht für richtig hält oder meint dies nicht ohne Schaden überstehen zu können, sollte nicht weiterlesen! 

DAS HÄTTE SICH DER EINE ODER ANDERE WOHL ZU HERZEN NEHMEN SOLLEN:vik:


----------



## Kretzer83 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Schöne Geschichte, hat betimmt einen wahren Kern.


Ja warum sind es nun denn immer die armen Carp Hunter, die immer wieder in's Visier der Kritiker geraten?
Ich würde mal sagen, dass es völlig normal ist die Spitze des Eisberges anzuhacken - und warum sind die Spitze dann ausgerechner die Carper? 
Liegt es am Gewicht der Fische, den langen Ansitzen, der Fluchtmontage oder der oft militante Outfits der Angler?

Ich weiß es nicht, Gründe wird es geben sonst wär es nicht so.


Für die meisten Leute, die selbst nicht angeln, wirkt jedenfalls das Verhalten aller Großwildjäger (sei es Karpfen, Wels, Big Game usw.) als äußerst sonderbar, bzw. pervers....  "Wie und dann schmeißen die sie auch wieder rein?!?"

(Jedenfalls für die vielen Leute mit denen ich schon über diesese Thema geredet habe)

mfg Kretzer


----------



## vermesser (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Ich denke, die "Beliebtheit" der Karpfenangler liegt hauptsächlich am oft raumgreifenden Auftreten, einem Hang zum Prahlen ob mit Gerät oder Fisch und ihrem Anspruch, eine anglerische "Elite" zu sein. 

Und das bezieht sich auf niemanden hier persönlich, sondern auf Leute, denen am Wasser zwangsläufig begegnet ist.

Andererseits gibt es auch bei den Karpfenanglern super Typen, die Ahnung vom Angeln haben, sich selbst und das ganze nicht zu ernst nehmen. 

Verallgemeinern sollte man beides auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Carras (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Da gibt es einfach solche und solche Beispiele.

Bei uns in der Clique gibt es auch zwei Jungs die eher nach dem Gewicht und auch nach Tackle schauen.
War dieses Jahr öfters mit einem Angel Einsteiger zum Fischen unterwegs.
An nem kleinen See. Dort gibt es keine 25 pfd. Karpfen, aber genug zw. 5 und 15 pfd.
Die anderen Jungs haben uns öfters via SMS oder Anruf kontaktiert und gefragt wie es läuft, ob was gefangen wurde. Eine essentielle Frage war dabei immer: Und wie schwer war er? Als wir sagten "Keine Ahnung, haben den Fisch nicht gewogen",....kommt eine entsetzte Frage: "Was??? ihr habt nicht gewogen?"

Das ist die eine Seite!

Und dann ist da der Einsteiger, dem genau diese "Gewichtsgeilheit", auf den Senkel geht und der sich an jedem gefangen Fisch erfreut, ob 5 oder 15 Pfd.

Das die andere Seite.

Und zum Thema des Eisbergs,..

Ich kenne auch andere Specimen Angler. Hecht, Zander und auch Big Gamefischerei sind dessen Steckenpferd.

Und ganz ehrlich,...der geht genau so an die Sache ran.
Best High End Tackle und die möglichst größten Fische. Er hält sogar nen IGFA Rekord!

Mit Karpfen hat der nix am Hut.

und,...dieser Jene ist bei uns aus dem Verein geflogen,....denWahren Grund kenne ich nicht, aber man vermutet er hätte den See leer gefischt und das nicht in die Karte eingetragen.
Auch waren den Vereinbossen, seine Methoden, ein Dorn im Auge.
Er fischte mal mit Wathose im See....befischte stellen die andere nicht befischten,....er fischte halt anders und erfolgreicher,...und war den anderen einfach ein Dorn im Auge,...

Und er war kein Karpfenangler


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

bei einigen ist hier genau das eingetreten,was der schreiber dieses artikels nicht wollte.
man muß eben auch mal zwischen den zeilen lesen.
und ob nun karpfen hecht oder sonstwas ist doch so was von egal und so war es von dem schreiber des artikels garantiert auch gedacht.
fazit sollte doch sein weg von dem größenwahn und auch mal kleine brötchen backen können mal stark übertrieben und vereinfacht gesagt.

antonio


----------



## klappe (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

also sooo ironisch finde ich den text gar nicht :q

kenne eine ähnliche person.... dort wird allerdings auch noch extrem wert auf marke gelegt#q (OHNE diese ausrüstung kann man ja sowieso keine fische fangen.... #d)

naja was solls.....wie überall:g


----------



## Kretzer83 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



antonio schrieb:


> bei einigen ist hier genau das eingetreten,was der schreiber dieses artikels nicht wollte.
> man muß eben auch mal zwischen den zeilen lesen.
> und ob nun karpfen hecht oder sonstwas ist doch so was von egal und so war es von dem schreiber des artikels garantiert auch gedacht.
> fazit sollte doch sein weg von dem größenwahn und auch mal kleine brötchen backen können mal stark übertrieben und vereinfacht gesagt.
> ...


Hast schon Recht, ich denke das hat auch fast jeder geblickt. Aber die Frage ("warum die Karpfer?") ist nunmal recht oft gestellt worden... ist ja interessant das mal zu klären.


----------



## Steffen90 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

guter bericht... mit viel wahrheit dran!
leider muss man sagen


----------



## klappe (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

weil die sehr viel material und ausrüstung herumschleppen....
viel mehr aufwand betreiben als viele andere.....
meiner meinung nach
aber sollen sie ruhig machen


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Hast schon Recht, ich denke das hat auch fast jeder geblickt. Aber die Frage ("warum die Karpfer?") ist nunmal recht oft gestellt worden... ist ja interessant das mal zu klären.



er hätte genauso nen anderen angler rauspicken können.
jetzt warens nun mal karpfenangler ja und.
und wenn dann einige draufanspringen und sich persönlich angesprochen fühlen, ist das ihr bier.
oder ist doch viel wahres dran an der geschichte?

antonio


----------



## jochen1000 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



antonio schrieb:


> er hätte genauso nen anderen angler rauspicken können.
> jetzt warens nun mal karpfenangler ja und.
> und wenn dann einige draufanspringen und sich persönlich angesprochen fühlen, ist das ihr bier.
> oder ist doch viel wahres dran an der geschichte?
> ...



Nee, der Artikel alleine gesehen ist doch kein Thema und gibt auch den Spielraum auf andere Angelarten zu schließen her. 

ABER: Der Thread wurde im Karpfenbereich mit der Überschrift: "Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler" eröffnet. Find ich dann als Karpfenangler schon persönlich!


----------



## jörg81 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



klappe schrieb:


> weil die sehr viel material und ausrüstung herumschleppen....
> viel mehr aufwand betreiben als viele andere.....
> meiner meinung nach
> aber sollen sie ruhig machen


 |good: denke auch das karpfenangler durch die masse an ausrüstung und futter einfach mehr auffallen als alle anderen... dazu kommt die werbung der "karpfenindustrie"...


----------



## Carras (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Die Frage wäre da:

Wenn der Autor die Möglichkeit hatte,...die Fischart und deren Angler, frei zu wählen,...wieso viel die Auswahl (mal wieder) auf die Karpfenangler und nicht auf die Big Game- oder Hechtangler?

Vieleicht weil aus Erfahrung heraus, jemand wusste, daß dieses Thema besser "fassen" würde, wenn man die Karpfenangler dazu verwendet?


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Nee, der Artikel alleine gesehen ist doch kein Thema und gibt auch den Spielraum auf andere Angelarten zu schließen her.
> 
> ABER: Der Thread wurde im Karpfenbereich mit der Überschrift: "Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler" eröffnet. Find ich dann als Karpfenangler schon persönlich!




Da es in diesem Fall um Karpfenangler geht, wäre auch unsinnig den Trööt z.B. im Raubfischforum zu eröffnen.

Solltet "ihr" nicht so eng sehen. Ginge es um die Big Gamer wäre der Trööt im Meeresangelforum zun finden sein.

Ich sehe das eher als Chance für "euch" etwas fürs Image zu tun. Viele sehen alle(!) Carper so und hier ist die Chance "eure" Sichtweise unters Volk zu bringen.#h#h#h


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Nee, der Artikel alleine gesehen ist doch kein Thema und gibt auch den Spielraum auf andere Angelarten zu schließen her.
> 
> ABER: Der Thread wurde im Karpfenbereich mit der Überschrift: "Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler" eröffnet. Find ich dann als Karpfenangler schon persönlich!



na dann sieh es locker und frag den mod ob er es in angeln allgemein verschiebt#h.

antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



Carras schrieb:


> Die Frage wäre da:
> 
> wieso viel die Auswahl (mal wieder) auf die Karpfenangler und nicht auf die Big Game- oder Hechtangler?




Weil der Artikel (Max&Moritz) sich auf den Karpfenangler bezog. Is doch klar ....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Carras (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Weil der Artikel (Max&Moritz) sich auf den Karpfenangler bezog. Is doch klar ....
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe


 

Wenn zittieren, dann am besten vollständig!

Dem Verfasser und vielen hier im Thread, geht es ja darum, daß das nur ne "Geschichte" ist, die für jede Angelart gelten könnte.

Es wurde aber das Karpfenangeln gewählt,...

Es gab hier schon unzählige Threads, wo es immer um die "bösen" Karpfenangler ging. Und unterm Strich kam heraus, daß es bei anderen Angelarten nicht anders ist.

Aber jedes Mal wenn hier so ein Thema platziert ist, treffen sich Nichtkarpfenangler ein und "schimpfen" mal mit.

Es macht auch nicht unbedingt Spass sich immer und immer wieder aufs Neue zu erklären zu müssen.


Gibt es solche Threads denn auch im Hecht-, Forellen- oder Big Game Unterforum? Ich weiß es nicht,...weil ich auch noch nie danach gesucht habe und ich auch gar keine Lust und keinen Grund habe, jetzt im Hechtforum etwas an deren Anglart auszusetzen.

Es gibt im eigenen Bereich (hier) genug Themen, manche Leute auf evtl. Fehler(verhalten) hinzuweisen....


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



Carras schrieb:


> Wenn zittieren, dann am besten vollständig!



Warum????

Ich wollte nur Deine Frage beantworten, nich mehr und nich weniger. 

Bin och nich zum meckern hier, glaub mir. Das sich die Carphunter hier so darüber aufregen versteh ick allerdings nich, is mir aber och egal. 

Ich werd nun weiter still mitlesen und schmunzeln ....

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Kretzer83 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Warum????
> 
> Ich wollte nur Deine Frage beantworten, nich mehr und nich weniger.
> 
> ...


Hast du aber leider nicht, die Frage war warum der Autor das Beispiel Karpfer genommen hat #h


----------



## Gemini (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Das Karpfenangeln ist leider extrem klischeebehaftet und deshalb prädestiniert um als bildhaftes Beispiel für eine launige Erzählung herangezogen zu werden. 

Welcher andere Angler geht ans Wasser, legt sich schlafen und stellt vorher den Funk-LED-Polyphonsound-Wecker scharf um beim Biss (mit automatischem Anschlag) geweckt zu werden?

Die Karpfenangler machen halt so lustige Sachen und werden deswegen auch immer wieder verar$cht, ist glaub ich auch garnicht so böse gemeint.

Im übrigen finde ich es grundsätzlich nicht verwerflich möglichst grosse und immer grössere Fische fangen zu wollen.


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



Carras schrieb:


> Wenn zittieren, dann am besten vollständig!
> 
> Dem Verfasser und vielen hier im Thread, geht es ja darum, daß das nur ne "Geschichte" ist, die für jede Angelart gelten könnte.
> 
> ...



so sehe ich es auch und ich versteh nicht, warum du dich da jetzt so reinsteigerst.
es ist doch hier kein böses wort über die karpfenangler gefallen.

antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> die Frage war warum der Autor




Sorry, mein Fehler. Hab AUTOR mit dem TE grad gleichgesetzt.

Warumd er Autor das nun so gemacht, wird Dir hier wohl wirklich nur Er erklären können.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



Gemini schrieb:


> Das Karpfenangeln ist leider extrem klischeebehaftet und deshalb prädestiniert um als bildhaftes Beispiel für eine launige Erzählung herangezogen zu werden.
> 
> Welcher andere Angler geht ans Wasser, legt sich schlafen und stellt vorher den Funk-LED-Polyphonsound-Wecker scharf um beim Biss (mit automatischem Anschlag) geweckt zu werden?
> 
> ...



ich auch nicht und darauf zielt der artikel gar nicht ab sondern eben umgekehrt.
das für einige(oder auch viele) nur noch große und größte fische zählen und kleinere minderwertig zu sein scheinen.

antonio


----------



## teilzeitgott (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

ich finde die geschichte nicht ironisch.... die geschichte passiert 1000 fach im realen leben.
ich bin auch karpfenangler mit ganzen herzen und trotzdem kann ich über sowas lachen.
immer auf die armen karpfenangler... wer das auch sich bezieht hat wohl auch allen grund dazu.
warum spiel es eine rolle was andere über einen denken?
mir ist es egal wenn andere über mich den kopf schütteln, nur weil ich vom wagen an den teich 2-3 mal laufen muß nur um mein ganzen zeug an meinen platz zu schleppen oder weil ich tage und nächtelang am wasser hocke nur um auf vielleicht einen biss zu warten.
jeder kann von mir denken was er will und möchte, wir leben in einer freien welt.
sicher gibt es massenhaft karpfenangler die sich nur über ihr tackel und über ihre fänge definieren, aber was geht mich das an?
mich betrifft das ja nicht, ich " vernetzte" nicht ein ganzes gewässer, füttere nicht wochenlang vor, ich muß mich nicht mit meinen fängen brüsten, ich will einfach nur angeln.
ausrüstung ist für viele ja so wichtig, fox, delkim usw.... das ganze gerödel nützt einem auch nix wenn man nicht angeln kann.
klar gibt es teiche/ seen an dem jeder idiot karpfen fangen kann, aber das macht dann doch auch keinen spaß.
ich will ja nicht vorher wissen, ob und was ich fange.
ich kann gut mit ner schneidernacht leben, macht mir nix aus, dafür war ich draussen, hatte keinen stress und konnte meinem hobby nachgehen.
und zu den gewichten der fische, ist mir auch egal, ich freuen mich wenn ich , besonders an schwierigen gewässer, einen fisch überlisten konnte, da spielt das gewicht keinen rolle, ob 5, 15 oder 50 pfund, ich habe alles schon gefangen und jeder fisch war ein schönes erlebniss, der eine eben mehr, der andere ein bißchen weniger.
mein pb liegt bei 54 pfund, aber der tollste fisch den ich je gefangen habe war ein 12 pfündiger schuppie, toller kraftvoller fisch, wunderschön gezeichnet und fluchten wie ich sie von ü 30zigern selten erlebt habe.
wie gesagt, hobby einfach ausleben, nicht immer alles auf die goldwaage legen und einfach mal wieder auf den teppich kommen und sich an seinem hobby erfreuen, egal mit oder ohne fangerfolg.


----------



## Gemini (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



antonio schrieb:


> das für einige(oder auch viele) nur noch große und größte fische zählen und kleinere minderwertig zu sein scheinen.



Wurde ja schon angemerkt dass das nunmal so ist und eben nicht nur beim Angeln. 

Ich hab dieses Jahr einige Hechte gefangen aber meistens in überschaubarer Grösse, das hat mich irgendwann schon genervt weil ich alles versucht habe um die Grösseren dranzubekommen. 

Als minderwertig würd ich die kleinen Schei$$er nicht bezeichnen, fange trotzdem lieber Granaten 

Man sollte halt ehrlich zu sich selbst sein und einfach eingestehen dass es so ist und nach Möglichkeit niemandem 
anderem mit seinem Streben auf den Sack gehen, ob carper, piker oder sonstwas.

P.S. und trotz allem war mein schönster Hecht in 2010 ein kleiner von 65cm, den ich beim ersten Wurf in einem unscheinbaren Mini-Bach Gumpen gefangen habe...


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

@teilzeitgott
#6#6#6


antonio


----------



## Carras (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Nun,

ich kann mit dem Artikel gut umgehen. Hab ich Eingangs auch so geschrieben. Auch daß ich solche Geschichten persönlich kenne.

Ich bin eigentlich nur auf Rene's Kommentar eingegangen, daß für dieses Allgemeine Angelproblem, eben die Karpfenangler als Beispiel (oder eben  -> Scheißkerl ...so hieß es im Text?) dienen. Und das empfinde ich durchaus auch ein bisschen so.  Für andere Angelarten hab ich solche Threads noch nicht gesehen, hier aber schon des öfteren.

und dann wird man eben auch darum gebeten,...das eine oder andere Richtig zu stellen....Lässt man alles stehen wie es geschildert wird,...dann stimmt man dem ja mehr oder weniger ohne Gegendarstellung zu....


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

ich kann dazu nur sagen jeder zieht sich den schuh an der zu ihm paßt.

antonio


----------



## Angelsuchti (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt ziemlich mies, dass von manchen das Karpfenangeln als einfach hergestellt wird.
Manche denken vllt wirklich mit nem Zelt, nem Rop Pod, teuren Ruten und Rollen, dazu Funkbissanzeiger und einen Haufen Zubehör ists getan. Dann noch mit dem Boot auf den See fahren und nen Kilo Boilies abkippen, Hakenköder drauf und fertig ist der Lack. Ab auf die Liege und pennen und warten bis der nächste Idiot sich selbst hakt. In manchen Puff-Gewässern ist das vllt so, davon hab ich keine Ahnung.
Ich jedenfalls muss mir jeden Fisch hart erarbeiten. Muss über Montagen nachdenken, die Angelstelle, welches und wie viel Futter (überhaupt füttern?), den Köder und die Verteilung der Ruten. Manchmal klappts mit dem Fangen, meistens nicht! Bei uns sind auch nicht die supergroßen Karpfen drin. Ich glaube bei höchstens 25 pf ist da Schluss. Trotzdem gehe ich sehr gerne "bei uns" Karpfenangeln, denn wenn ich viele Niederlagen verkraften muss, ist der nächste Fisch umso schöner. Egal wie groß! 
Übrigens ich bin einer der "Jungangler" die angeblich immer gleich mit Riesentackle ankommen und gleich Riesenkarpfen fangen wollen. Würde ich dann "bei uns" angeln? 
Achso: ich habe mit einer Rute aus Bambus und einer einfachen Plastespule Schnur (die Plastespulen auf der man die Schnur kauft) angefangen zu angeln.... Auch jetzt gehe ich gerne noch Aalangeln oder mit der Spinnrute los!

Außerdem finde ich es auch nicht schön, dass zu sowas immer Karpfenangler herangezogen werden. Das schlägt sich in den Köpfen der anderen Angler nieder. Karpfenangler ist gleich geräteverrückt und nur auf die Dicken aus. Wenn ich als "Karpfenangler" ans Gewässer komme werde ich meistens eher argwöhnisch begrüßt. Komme ich allerdings mit der klobigen Aalausrüstung oder der Spinnrute ans Wasser werde ich meist anders begrüßt.

... waren nur meine Gedanken dazu!

Mfg
Mathias


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Hi!
@MrTom: Aber natürlich steht da etwas über seine anglerische Befähigung - einfach nochmal lesen.. .

@ Carras: Wundert dich das wirklich??
Karpfenangeln moderner Art ist nunmal unheimlich simpel; man benötigt extrem wenig Angelgerät und Fachkenntniss. 
Hinzu kommt das "Carp hunting" von den Marketingstrategen als die "Krone des taktischen Fischens" vermarktet wird.
Also findet man in diesem Segment der Angelei überproportional viele Wichtigtuer.
Es gibt sicherlich eine Masse Karpfenangler die angeln können und nur aus Bequemlichkeit zu Campinganglern geworden sind. Wobei ich selber wahnsinnig gerne zelte.. .
Aber es gibt eben auch diese Anderen, diese "Helden des Fischens", die doch jeder von uns kennt. Und davon eben überproportional viele.. .

In den letzten 2-3 Jahren sehe ich beim Spinnfischen ganz ähnliche Tendenzen.. .
Petri


----------



## gründler (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Hi

Ich lese hier immer Tackel Industrie....wer schreit danach wer erfindet das alles,Oma Müller oder der Angler oder leute die mit Angeln zu tun haben,Berichte schreiben montagen erfinden.

Wir sind es die danach verlangen oder es erfinden.

High End Spinnruten trööt
High End Spinnrollentröööt
High End Forellenrutentrööt
High End Ultra Light Ruten tröööt
High End Boilie Futter Lockstoff....tröööt
Techniken Taktiken Strategien tröööt
Beste Plätze tröööt
Beste Wobbler Futter Köder tröööt

SMS MMS an freunde ey angel mal so und so guck mal hier..... youtube,foren,das Auto,das Flugzeug,Angeln in Canada,Angeln in Afrika....
Schneller weiter höher
usw usw usw......

Aber alles selbst von 95% der Angler gewollt,selbst erfunden gemacht getan...weitergeben usw.

Das fängt an mit dem Fernseher-Pc-I Pod mit der Spaltaxt von Fisk....die alleine arbeitet an,und endet beim Angeln in Russland auf Störe ^^

Und was wäre wenn das alles nicht so wäre,gebe es dann High End Spinnrollen,gäbe es High end Ruten.....Angelreisen Spass Fun.......

Gäbe es mehr Arbeitzplätze in der Angelbranche wenn wir alle noch mit Bambusruten angeln würden und nur unseren Dorftümpel befischen würden ohne Fortschritt.......

Das gleiche Bild überall auf der Welt,sei es mit Media Hifi Auto.....der Mensch will das so und lebt das so,ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht,tja gute frage ich möchte auf manches vom High End nicht mehr verzichten auf anderes gern.

Und auch als Nicht Carper verstehe ich es wenn einige langsam das rote tuch sehen,immer wieder die Spezi Hunter besonders die Bivi Vögel diese bösen Menschen.

Logisch das dass nervt,*dabei machen beim Angeln alle das gleiche und nur das zählt als Angelvorgang= Anhieb Selbsthaken....Drill und Keschern versorgen.....das war es auch schon*,der rest wie Bivi Foxruten....... sind eigene persönliche Sachen und sollten nicht von Anglern gegen Angler abgestrafft werden.

Wir tun alle das gleiche,und da ist der Tackelwert völlig egal es geht ums Angeln selber,und da sollten wir endlich aufhören mit 3 Maßen zu messen und das auf allen Anglerrischen ebenen.

Nicht über andere Angler urteilen,und selbst ne Spinn....rolle Rute...für 500€ zu hause stehen haben,aber das scheint nen Deutsches Problem zu sein,das die Gartenzwerge beim Nachbarn ein tierrisch nerven,aber die eigenen sind die schönsten.


#h

So ihr könnt weiter eure Gartenzwerge bekämpfen für mich sind alle Angler gleich Anhieb Drill Landung*.*


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Also, meine Meinung.

Admin, die Überschrift dieses Threads ist doof. :q

Denn sie reduziert den Artikel auf das Karpfenangeln, lässt sich aber genauso auf jede andere Angelmethode umlegen. Nicht auf jeden Angler wohlgemerkt, weder bei den Karpfenanglern noch bei anderen Spezialisten. 

Das Karpfenangler so oft zur Zielscheibe werden, liegt weniger am Karpfenangeln selbst, sondern vielmehr daran, dass sie als kompakte Gruppe über den ganz speziellen Zielfisch und die Angelmethode so gut zu fassen sind. Und dadurch überträgt sich natürlich auch den Generalverdacht viel einfacher auf sie, als auf Hecht,- Zander- oder Barschangler. 

Meiner Meinung nach lässt sich der Artikel mit dem Hintergrund " Schneller, Höher, Weiter" auf jede andere spezialisierte Gruppe anwenden. Also, bevor man auf jemaden schimpft, sollte man sich die Sache mit dem ersten Stein werfen nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. 

Meine Gedanken zum Artikel selbst?

Nun, ich kann weder Max noch Moritz vollkommen verstehen. Beide haben, um es mal despektierlich auszudrücken und da es ja virtuelle Personen sind "straffrei", ganz leicht einen an der Klatsche. 

Der eine, weil er sich durch die Beschränkung auf eine Fischart und ein spezielles Gewässer, mit der erklärt hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit einen besonders großen Fisch zu fangen, um viele Erlebnisse bringt, die grade durch die Vielfalt unseres Hobbys bedingt sind. 

Der andere, weil er eine Gelegenheit, mal in einem sehr gut besetzten Gewässer, mit der erklärt hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen besonders großen Fisch zu angeln, ausschlägt.

Ich ganz persönlich bezeichne mich als Allroundangler mit leichten Vorlieben für die eine oder andere Methode. Da ich nicht die Möglichkeit habe, ein absolutes Supergewässer zu befischen, begnüge ich mich zwangsweise und ohne Groll mit Erlebnissen rund ums angeln und in der Regel mäßig großen Fischen, wenn denn überhaupt was beißt. 

Ich müsste ja mit dem berühmten Klammerbeutel gepudert sein, wenn ich dann eine Gelegenheit ausschlage, mal mit großer Fangwahrscheinlichkeit (nur auf diesen speziellen Fall gemünzt, weil Superkarpfen auch nicht von alleine an die Angel gehen) einen dicken Brummer an die Angel zu bekommen.
He, ich fahre, so es mir möglich ist, 500Km am Tag um in einem besonders guten Hechtgewässer angeln zu können. 2-3mal im Jahr, wenn´s geht.

K(l)eine Fische kann ich jeden Tag fangen.

Es wäre mir auf der anderen Seite aber auch auf Dauer zu langweilig, immer im gleichen Gewässer immer dem gleichen Fisch(art) nachzustellen. Wer´s mag, ok. Aber nix für mich. 

Wohl geboren aus meiner Ansicht, dass Angeln mir ein Maximum an Spass, Spannung und Erholung geben soll. Ohne Zwang auf möglichst großen Erfolg und ohne Zwang, nach Möglichkeit was für die Pfanne haben zu müssen. Ganz nach Lust, Laune und Appetit. Und da ist mir alles Recht, was Abwechslung bringt, auch mal ein fetter Karpfen. 


Was mir vielmehr gefällt, was aber kaum auffällt, ist der Seitenhieb auf die "moderne Kommunikationstechnik". 
Das ist mir, unabhängig vom Zielfisch, ein Gräuel. Überall erreichbar sein, jederzeit, jedermann erreichen zu können. Keine Vorfreude auf das nachHausekommen und erzählen können, was man erlebt hat. Freunde, die schon wissen was man gefangen hat, bevor der Fisch ausgeblutet oder zurückgesetzt ist. 
Beim Treffen mit Kumpels nix Neues mehr erzählen können, nur noch "nachbearbeiten" der zeitnah übermittelten Informationen. Ständiges Bimmeln, Hupen, oder sonstige nervende Geräusche, weil das Handy mal wieder "klingelt".
Würde es denn klingeln, aber Nein, es hupt, furzt, muht, gackert, redet, sendet Fliegeralarm und was weiß ich. 
Ich weiß bis heute nicht wirklich, was ein "app" ist, wills auch gar nicht wissen. Weiß nur was ein "aap" ist. Wissen aber auch wohl nur Leute, die mit der bergisch/kölschen Mundart vertraut sind. Unnötiger elektronische Mist, den nicht nur Karpfenangler verwenden. 


So hat halt ein jeder von uns sein Gräuel zu ertragen. Der eine die Karpfenangler, der andere den unruhigen, störenden Spinnfischer,den Schleppfischer den C&Rler, den Wettfischer, den Handymitschlepper, den Ghettoblaster.....Liste beliebig fortsetzbar.

Um es mit dem (geklauten) Zitat eines doofe-Überschriften-schreibenden Admins zu sagen:

Das Leben verteilt Zitronen. Die einen beißen rein, die anderen machen Limonade draus.


----------



## marcus7 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Karpfenangeln moderner Art ist nunmal unheimlich simpel; man benötigt extrem wenig Angelgerät und Fachkenntniss.



Der war gut:q.


----------



## marcus7 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Ralles Zeilen, so finde ich, sind sehr treffend formuliert.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Ausser, dass jetzt auch noch er auf den armen Admin hier einprügelt ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



Gemini schrieb:


> Als minderwertig würd ich die kleinen Schei$$er nicht bezeichnen,  ob carper, piker oder sonstwas.



Mal eben das wesentliche aus dem Beitrag zitiert....:q


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausser, dass jetzt auch noch er auf den armen Admin hier einprügelt ...



selbst schuld, wie konntest du das auch ins karpfenangeln einstellen

antonio#h


----------



## Case (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Karpfenangler bieten sich halt für solche Themen an.#h
Sind leicht zu orten und zu erkennen. 

Der ebenso verrückte Spinnfischer mit Kunstködern, im
Wert einer Karpfenausstattung, im Regal fällt weniger auf.

Max und Moritz haben eben eine unterschiedliche Sicht der Dinge. 

Das Bessere ist selbstgewählt
und subjektiv bis auf den Grund...
                            (W. Ambross)



Case


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



Carras schrieb:


> Dem Verfasser und vielen hier im Thread, geht es ja darum, daß das nur ne "Geschichte" ist, die für jede Angelart gelten könnte.
> 
> Es wurde aber *das Karpfenangeln* gewählt,...
> 
> ...


 
Ob nun gewollt oder nicht. Es nervt einfach das mal wieder der Karpfenangler als Buhmann herhalten muß.Da wird man mit der Zeit anfällig , selbst es wenn ironisch sein soll bzw gemeint ist.

Das dann noch User aufkreuzen die soche Sprüche kloppen :


> _Karpfenangeln moderner Art ist nunmal unheimlich simpel; man benötigt extrem wenig Angelgerät und Fachkenntniss. _


ist leider AB typisch. Ich habe es hier noch nicht erlebt das Karpfenangler in "Fremdforen" aufschlagen und den Usern dort die Schlechtigkeiten ihrer Angelart vorwerfen bzw sich abwertend über die jewalige Angelart äußern.
Klar kann und sollte man seine Meinung darlegen.Nur , einwenig rudimentäres Hintergrundwissen sollte schon dahinter stehen(*nicht auf alle Schreiber hier bezogen*).

@Thomas ,
Ich unterstelle dir keine böse Absicht. Nur , die Erstellung eines solchen Themas bewerte ich unabhängig vom eigentlichen Inhalt , gerlinde gesagt als "tacktisch unklug". Du als erfahrener USser , Mod und Admin solltest die Folgen kennen......


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausser, dass jetzt auch noch er auf den armen Admin hier einprügelt ...




Der kann das ab. Der braucht das manchmal sogar. :q




Was haltet Ihr denn davon, wenn wir den Spieß mal rumdrehen ?

Wir nehmen den Dialog zwischen Max und Moritz als Grundlage, *schreiben aber jetzt mal die Nachgedanken aus Sicht des Max. *

Also, was denkt Max nach beendigung des Gespräches über Moritz ?

Wer möchte, kann seinen Text an 

redaktion@anglerpraxis.de


schicken. Den/die besten veröffentlichen wir dann in einer der nächsten Ausgaben. Entweder als Kai Hai, mit Nicknamen oder mit realem Namen. Ganz wie gewünscht.


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Nö Ralf , laß ma gut sein. Auch wenn die Idee lustig erscheint. In dem Fall würde für mich das so aussehen:


> Es macht auch nicht unbedingt Spass sich* immer und immer wieder aufs Neue zu erklären zu müssen.*


Auch wenn "müssen" in dem Fall nicht richtig wäre.........


----------



## jochen1000 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nö Ralf , laß ma gut sein. Auch wenn die Idee lustig erscheint. In dem Fall würde für mich das so aussehen:
> 
> Auch wenn "müssen" in dem Fall nicht richtig wäre.........



Es reicht wenn "Außenstehende" diese leidige Diskussion dreimal im Jahr aufwärmen, dass müssen wir nicht auch noch selber tun!

Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich die Vorstellung, Max zu sein, ziemlich bescheiden!


----------



## Meterjäger (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

moin hier wurde ja schon alles durchgekaut.aber mal grundsätzlich...,ich respektiere alle angler,welche fischart auch immer.es kommt letztendlich nur auf das verhalten des anglers an.karpfenangler beanspruchen oft sehr viel raum,angeln oft an künstlich besetzten seen und haben ihren gesamten haushalt mit am wasser.sie werden wohl deswegen oft stark belächelt.sollen sie machen,sofern sie nicht ganze abschnitte mit ihren ruten verkleiden,so das spinnangler gar nicht mehr wissen,wo sie mit ihren booten entlang fahren sollen.es gibt bei uns am see eine ganz einfache taktik(ich machs nicht).wenn karpfenangler sich über tage ganze seeabschnitte einverleiben,kommen dann einfach ein paar gut elektromotorisierte spinnangler und machen kurzen prozess mit den schnüren.ob das richtig ist oder falsch,muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.wollte nur mal damit ausdrücken,das mit ein wenig rücksicht alle ihren spass haben können.solche sachen müssen nicht sein.und zum thema gute/schlechte gewässer,was kapitale fische betrifft...!künstlich besetzte seen/anlagen zu beangeln,hat für mich nichts mit angeln zu tun.für mich persönlich gilt ein kapitaler fisch nur,wenn er in einem natursee oder fluss geangelt wird.und nicht in einem 100 mal 100 meterloch.und zum boddenthema auch noch was!die boddengewässer sind natürlichen ursprungs.die dort herrschenden bedingungen ermöglichen erst ein grosses abwachsen der fische.aber die muss man dort erstmal finden,was oft sehr schwierig ist.auch dort ist der meterfisch keine tagesordnung.oft bleibt man lange schneider.da ist ein 4km langer see für mich doch einfacher.man kann gewässer einfach nicht miteinander vergleichen.jedes ist anders und das ist auch gut so.hab mich auf diverse aussagen in diesem thema bezogen.


----------



## marcus7 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



Meterjäger schrieb:


> für mich persönlich gilt ein kapitaler fisch nur,wenn er in einem natursee oder fluss geangelt wird




Ein Baggersee zählt nicht?|kopfkrat

Das ist als wolle man Äpfeln mit Birnen vergleichen.

Viele Raubfischangler denken immer es sei so einfach große Karpfen zu fangen. Gut, in den seltensten Fällen ist es auch so, aber das ist es bei jeder Fischart der Fall.

Man sieht immer hier einen großen Karpfen von Person X da einen noch größeren von Person Y, aber wie lange und aufwendig die dafür fischen mussten wird gerne verschwiegen.


Man darf nicht den höheren Aufwand und besonders die höhere Zeit in der gefischt wird vergessen, wenn solche Vergleiche kommen, wie "Einen großen Hecht zu fangen ist ja viel schwieriger als nen großen Karpfen zu fangen."

Zusätzlich ist in den meisten Gewässern, als Folgen jahrelangen C&R, das Verhältnis Karpfen zu Raubfisch unnatürlich verschoben.
Es gibt meist relativ viele (auch größere) Karpfen und eher weniger/kleinere Raubfische, da diese tendenziell öfter entnommen werden/wurden.
 Die C&R Quote für Raubfisch sollte ja doch relativ gering ausfallen im Normalfall, denk ich.

Durch diesen "glücklichen" Umstand kann man als Karpfenangler auch des öfteren mal einige gute Fische fangen.
Die Raubfischanglern hingegen landen dann nicht ganz so häufig große Fische. 
Dann heißt es im Folgeschluss gleich von manchen Raubfischanglern, Karpfenangeln sei ja so einfach.

Natürlich würden auch sie viel mehr große Räuber fangen wenn es sie so zahlreich gebe (siehe Holland z.B.).

Aber das bedenken viele nicht.

Genausogut kann ich auch behaupten der große Hecht sei kinderleicht zu fangen.

Köfi dahinklatschen wo der Hecht ist, er schnappt ihn, ich zieh ihn raus. Fertig:g. Einfach oder?

Mach das bei einen großen Karpfen und er winkt zum Abschied noch mal mit der Schwanzflosse, wenn du Glück hast.
Ihn muss man anders angehen.

Wenn man weiß wie und die Möglichkeiten dazu hat ist alles einnfach. Welch neu erfundene Weisheit.

Aber so ist es halt bei den meisten, der Fisch dem persönlich am meisten nachgestellt wird ist natürlich der erhabenste, listigste und am schwersten zu fangende, was auch sonst.


----------



## heidsch (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

@marcus:

völlig richtig !!! fragt sich nur ... was sind kapitale karpfen ?!

für den einen ist bereit ein 20 pfünder kapital und für andere gehts da erst bei 40pf los  .

20 pfünder kann man ja relativ haüfig fangen im gegensatz zu 40/50pf fischen.

vergleicht man jetzt den fang eines meterhechtes mit dem einen 20 pfünders, könnte man sicherlich mit der aussage mitgehen das der meterhecht "schwieriger" weil seltener zu fangen ist.

bei 40+ fische würde ich (je nach vorkommen) den fang gleichsetzen.

aber eigentlich ist das doch schei** egal !!!! immer wieder diese rechtfertigungen #d ... das geht einem ja echt auf die nüsse. .


mfg heidsch


----------



## meckpomm (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Moin,

wieso sollte jetzt irgendein Karpfenangler einen Kontraartikel schreiben? Als Retourkutsche, damit sich auch mal andere verteiligen müssen? Sorry, aber das sollten wir nicht machen. Damit treiben wir diesen angesprochenen Keil selbst voran. Kommunikation ist das wichtigste! Hier und am Wasser. Das setzt aber auch voraus, dass man sich andere Meinungen anhört und diese akzeptiert. Sorry, aber das kann ich bei ganz vielen Nichtkarpfenanglern, die regelmäßig hier im Unterforum und überall dort auftauchen, wo es brennt, nicht erkennen. Wer hat denn mal versucht mit Karpfenanglern zu sprechen, so in echt, ohne Bildschirm und Tastatur und auch mal unvoreingenommen?  Wer hat sie gebeten, die Ruten mal kurz rauszunehmen, weil man 2 Stunden Spinnfischen möchte? Vermutlich die wenigsten, der Leute, die hier aufgelaufen sind. Wäre auch ein "unpassendes" Bild zum echauffieren, wenn die dann auch noch Verständnis gezeigt hätten. In der Realität passiert mir sowas zum Glück häufiger. Damit hab ich überhaupt kein Problem. Einige sehr bekannte Karpfenangler nehmen tags vorsorglich die Ruten komplett raus, um andere Wassersportler nicht zu behindern, um dann nachts aktiv zu werden, wo niemand auf dem Wasser ist.

Was sollen überhaupt diese aufgedrückten Wertungen? Wieso muss man mit Scheuklappen subjektive Wertungen über andere stülpen. Das Hobby heißt Angeln. *Das ist mein Hobby*, das ist von jedem sein Hobby. Man sollte nur sehen, dass man andere nicht in der Ausübung behindert. Wie ich das Hobby ausübe, ist doch ansonsten meine Sache. Es geht doch niemanden an, was meine Rollen kosten und was meine Ruten kosten. Es ist mein Gerät! Dafür gehe ich Arbeiten. Das sollten einige sich mal überlegen. Auch kann euch doch egal sein, was ich fange und was ich für groß empfinde. Momentan sieht es sonst sehr nach Neid aus. Ich freue mich doch auch nicht über den Meterhecht von jemanden, den ich gar nicht kenne. Wieso auch? Bei Freunden und Bekannte freue ich mich auch über den kleinen Barsch an einem eisigen Freitagmorgen wie heute.

In Bezug auf den auslösenden Artikel fällt auch auf, dass Max doch eher der gesellige Angler. So Leute gibt es halt, die einfach nur gerne dabei sind. Die gibt es auch beim Wels- und Aalangeln. Moritz hingegen mag eher die Ruhe. Muss ja auch nicht verkehrt sein. Muss jeder mit sich selbst abmachen! Ferner fällt auf, dass die beiden doch ausser dem Angeln als Hobby scheinbar nix miteinander verbindet, das aber jeder für sich unterschiedlich auslebt. Auch sowas gibt es! Einfach mal ein wenig Toleranz gegenüber anderen aufbringen!

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wieso sollte jetzt irgendein Karpfenangler einen Kontraartikel schreiben? Als Retourkutsche, damit sich auch mal andere verteiligen müssen?



Hmmm, nö. Nicht als Kontraartikel. Ich persönlich sehe da auch keinen Angriff auf die Karpfenangler insgesamt, sondern auf eben jene Gruppe Angler, die sich Ihre Fische nicht mühevoll erarbeiten wollen, sondern glauben über den Einsatz monetärer Mittel und der Auswahl eines überbesetzten/zielbesetzten Gewässers Ihr Glück zu finden. Das trifft garantiert nicht auf den Großteil der Karpfenangler zu, und lässt sich auf andere Angelmethoden ebenso anwenden. Diese sind aber bei den Karpfenanglern präsenter und werden in der "Szene" ganz sicher ebenso kritisch beäugt.

Ich gebe im Nachgang aber zu, dass es nicht einfach sein wird, einen "Max" zu finden, der aus eigener Erfahrung dazu was schreiben kann. Es gibt halt nicht so viele Maxe. 
Möglicherweise aber einen bekehrten " Ex-Max " ???

Wie auch immer, ich meine das ist eine gelungene Satire mit realem Hintergrund und Diskussionpotential. Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn demnächst mal zwei Raubfischangler miteinander telefonieren.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Jetzt vergesst doch mal, dass Max ein Karpfenangler ist (obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass der Trööt im allgemeinen Teil besser aufgehoben wäre).

Also nehmen wir mal an, er wäre dort veröffentlicht....
Wir können den Max auch gerne umtaufen, nehmen wir an, er hieße Karl. 

_Karl hat vor 2 Monaten seinen Schein gemacht und geht nun einkaufen. Mit Kumpels war er schon einige Male beim Bootsfischen dabei und hat einige Drills filmen dürfen. Nun darf er selbst an die Rute und ist sich sicher, der Waller soll es sein, er ist sein Zielfisch. Bevor Karl beim Tackledealer einläuft, war er noch ne Runde in der Stadt unterwegs. Und so kommt es, dass er beim Gerätehändler mit niegelnagelneuem Trailer samt Boot und einem 3D-Side-Scan-Echo im Kofferraum vorfährt. Wenn schon, denn schon! Warum lange überlegen, schließlich soll es am nächsten WE losgehen. _

_Der Gerätehändler merkt schnell, dass mit Karl ein gutes Gschäft zu machen ist. Und so beginnt der erste Fischzug in Karls Leben, nämlich der durch die Regale._
_Karl verlässt nach 2 Stunden das Geschäft mit 2 längeren Wallerruten für den Ansitz, einer kurzen Rute für das Klopfen vom Boot aus, einer schweren Spinnrute für Blechköder und, ganz wichtig, einer schweren Spinnrute für Wobbler. Das Argument, dass beide Köder mit derseben Rute nur spassbefreit gefischt werden können, leuchtet Karl sofort ein. Dazu noch 5 Rollen des Oberklasse für geflochtene Schnüre und weitere 5, die nach Auskunft des Händlers besser mit Mono zurecht kommen. Weiterhin finden sich in Karls gigantischer Einkaufstüte ca. 2000 Meter Geflecht in allen Stärken, 3 verschiedene Wallerhölzer, ein Lebensvorrat an Tauwürmern, ein "Spezial-Waller-Pod", diverse Bojen, Haken und Vorfächer (das ganze Kleingerödel eben), eine Waller- (nein, NICHT Karpfen-) liege, ein Zelt, ein Gaff fürs Boot, ein langes Gaff fürs Ufer, ein Kescher der Marke XXXL, 2 Spezial Wallerlandungshandschuhe und ...., na ja, einiges noch._

_Zusammen mit dem Boot hat Karl heute 10000 Euro ausgegeben, was tut man nicht alles zum Hobbybeginn. Am Wochenende gehts dann endlich los, Karl schippert keine 5 Minuten auf dem See, als er kontrolliert wird...., uuppsss, was ist das?, Erlaubischein vergessen???? Karl versucht noch, die Wapo davon zu überzeugen, dass er in der ganzen Aufregung und so...., aber keine Chance, die Jungs bleiben hart und beschlagnahmen gleich mal Karls Tackle samt Boot. Immerhin ist er ein Fischwilderer!_

_Vor Gericht verknackt ihn der Richter zu einem Angelverbot auf Lebenszeit, und zwar wegen chronischer Blödheit, Sozialprognose eher schlecht...._


So, das war also Karl, oder doch Max?
Egal, im Prinzip ähneln sich die beiden doch sehr. Kein Grund, alles als Karpfenangler auf sich zu beziehen...
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

@ Kohlmeise:
Goiiiiil!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Kohlmeise:
> Goiiiiil!


 

Beim Morgenkaffee bin ich immer besonders kreativ...:q:q:q


----------



## Boendall (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Naja,

Scheinbar will hier jeder "seine" Art des Angelns rechtfertigen und fühlt sich von der anderen Fraktion auf den Schlips getreten.

Ich habe das Glück, dass ich an einem privaten Teich angeln darf und der ist noch dazu 3km von meiner Wohnung entfernt. Regelmässiger Teichdienst gibt einem die Möglichkeit so manches zu beobachten.

Mich persönlich interessiert der Hecht zwar mehr als der Karpfen, trotzdem beangel ich beide.
Sowohl der Hecht als auch der Karpfenbestand ist ausgezeichnet. Ein Teil der Anlage dient als natürlichess Rückzugsgebiet, d.h dort bleiben die Bäume/Äste wie sie reinfallen liegen.

Im Sommer war ich mal mit dem Boot unterwegs und eben in diesem Rückzugsgebiet hat mich ein Karpfen mit so 15-20 kg ganz groß angeschaut, nach dem Motto "Was isn der fürn Typ", da dieser Bereich unbefischbar ist, müsste man den dicken Rauslocken, aber welchen Grund sollte der haben um aus seiner sicheren Deckung hervor zu kommen? Karpfen mit bis 6kg sind relativ einfach zu fangen, auch ohne große Vorfütteraktionen etc. pp. doch darüber wirds haarig, also nix mit "Nimmste ein paar Boilies, fütterst 2-3 Tage und dann kommt einer der großen Karpfen". Da wäre schon ein Vollblut Karpfenangler gefragt, der ich allerdings nicht bin.

Diesen Herbst waren gar seltsame Dinge zu beobachten, Enten die plötzlich den Turbo einschalten, und Wellen die hinter der Ente geschoben wurde, dass es nicht mehr feierlich war. Ich hatte dann eines Tages das Glück, dass ich die Ursache sehen durfte => Hecht mit ~1,10m. Damit hatte es sich auch schon. Sehen ja, fangen gestaltet sich schon schwieriger. Hechte mit 50-70 cm kein Problem, da massig vorhanden. Also für den großen Hecht auch nix mit "Wirfst du Köderfisch, hast du großen Hecht"

In diesem Sinne lasst doch einfach den anderen ihren Spass am Angeln, wenn jemand gerne mit Bivi und Co. den Karpfen nachstellt soll er doch, was stört es mich, ich will eben dem Räuber nachstellen. Mich zwingt keiner zum Karpfenfischen und zwinge keinen zum Hechtfischen ganz einfach oder?#c


----------



## snorreausflake (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

So jetzt mal ne Geschichte von mir, bei der das Leben der Autor war.
Dieses Jahr war ich für meine Verhältnisse recht erfolgreich auf Hecht, die meisten zwischen 55cm und 65cm.
An einem abend schaffte ich es doch tatsächlich 3 Hechte zu fangen und hatte einen starken Aussteiger.
Irgendwann traf ich nen Kumpel und wir plauderten.
Auf die Frage ob was geht antwortete ich : Jupp 3 Hechte so um die 60cm.
Antwort : Naja wohl eher Hechtle (schwäbisch für kleiner Hecht |supergri), von nem Hecht spricht man erst ab 70cm.

|bigeyes|bigeyes

Wie man sieht ist diese größen Geilheit bei jedem "Specime-Huntig" vertreten und vom Tacklewahn brauch man erst gar net sprechen|rolleyes


----------



## meckpomm (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Moin Kohlmeise,

wie lange muss man denn den Schein schon haben, um deiner Meinung nach mehr als eine Rute am Wasser führen zu dürfen? Wie viel Erfahrung muss man haben, um ein "_3D-Side-Scan-Echo_" besitzen zu dürfen? Gibt es in deiner Skala Bonuspunkte? Wieso legst du für andere fest, was für sie angemessen ist?

Den Erlaubnisschein vergessen, kann vorkommen, deswegen ist man aber kein Fischwilderer. Den kann man nachreichen...

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Boendall (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin Kohlmeise,
> 
> wie lange muss man denn den Schein schon haben, um deiner Meinung nach mehr als eine Rute am Wasser führen zu dürfen? Wie viel Erfahrung muss man haben, um ein "_3D-Side-Scan-Echo_" besitzen zu dürfen? Gibt es in deiner Skala Bonuspunkte? Wieso legst du für andere fest, was für sie angemessen ist?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Rene,

nimm doch nicht alles so bitter ernst. Kohlmeises Text ist doch offensichtlich überzogen und strotzt vor Sarkasmus. Ausserdem hat er sich nirgendwo herausgenommen jemanden irgendwas vor zu schreiben.

Ich hätte das Ende vielleicht so formuliert "_Aber die Jungs bleiben hart und zücken ihre Dienstwaffe, da Angeln ohne Erlaubnisschein mit Erschiessung zu bestrafen ist."_

Das natürlich keiner wegen einem vergessenen Angelschein erschossen wird ist auch klar.#h


----------



## Gemini (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Mal was zum Nachdenken für Spinnangler!

Wer beim Spinnangeln auch gerne die Vorzüge einer weichen Liege geniessen würde sollte bei diesem Produkt über eine Weiterentwicklung nachdenken.

Mit Wurf- und Kurbelautomatik wird das was, Strike Alarm und Jigging Speed kann schon eingestellt werden:

http://images.cabelas.com/is/image/...8095238093&fmt=jpeg&id=14S2OpcxCsksZdPPODdQ30


----------



## j4ni (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Eigentlich könnte ich jetzt einige meiner alten Antworten aus einen der unzähligen alten Threads ausgraben oder noch einfacher, diesen Thread einfach ignorieren, aber ich denke das Thema verdient es nicht als ausgelutscht oder veraltet dargestellt zu werden. Die vielen Antworten - gerade aus der Ecke die sonst eher nicht hier posten - zeigen ja wie aktuell und "fächerübergreifend" die Thematik ist. Auch wenn die Argumente und Aussagen sich doch immer wieder ähneln. Spontan fallen mir einige Threads ein, in denen es um Distanz-Angeln oder Mary bzw. Benson ging, in denen viele der hier getroffenen Aussagen mehr oder weniger 1:1 abzulesen sind. Mal von anderen Usern, mal von den selben...

Das auch die Jungs aus der Raubfisch-Ecke hier posten finde ich gut, zumal man User (jaja und Admins...) wie Kohlmeise oder Thomas ja lange genug "kennt" um bei Ihnen auch mal zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen oder sogar dahinter. Bei vielen anderen allerdings...

Es ist sicherlich auch wahr, dass sich die Thematik ohne Transformation - wie es Kohlmeise getan hat - auf alle anderen Bereiche der Angelei übertragen ließe. Fakt ist jedoch, dass der Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion von Missständen fast immer das "Karpfenangeln" ist. Zum Teil mag dies sicherlich dem Fakt geschuldet sein, dass wir eben in gewissen Punkten eine breite Angriffsfläche bieten. Tackle im Wert von 3000 Euro bietet in Form von Zelt, Rod-Pod, Bissanzeiger, 3 Ruten und Rollen, Liege, Schlafsack und Boot eben einfach eine weiter gefächerte Angriffsfläche als eine Kopfrute des gleichen Werts. 

Der weitaus größere Teil warum solche Diskussionen fast immer auf dem Rücken der Karpfenangler ausgefochten werden, ist mMn der Fakt, dass es zum eine gewisse Tradition hat - ich will nicht schreiben "schon immer so war...", denn das trifft es natürlich nicht. Und zum anderen, dass sich die Anglerschaft einig wie sonst nie ist, wenn darum geht das spezialisierte Karpfenangeln und dessen "Auswüchse" abzulehnen. Was nun genau durch den Begriff "Karpfenangeln" bezeichnet ist, ist immer unterschiedlich und von persönlichen Abneigungen abhängig.

Hierbei spielt es eine große Rolle, dass den "Karpfenangler" einfach nicht gibt - viele Karpfenangler fallen den meisten Anglern eben nicht auf, da sie nicht in Mannschaftszelten campieren und ihre Ruten kreuz und quer übers Gewässer spannen oder vielleicht nicht mal ein Rod-Pod benutzen. Aber bzw. ABER, fast jeder hat ein Bild vom gemeinen Karpfenangler im Kopf und diese diffuse Bild ermöglicht es jedem Kritiker seine persönlichen "Vorlieben" in dieses Bild zu projizieren. Und somit einigt den Fliegenfischer und den Aalangler oftmals ihre gemeinsame Abneigung gegen den campenden, boilie-tonnen-versenkenden, Gewässerbelagerer - den moderne Karpfenangler eben, oder? 

Kurz: Identitätsbildung durch othering! 

Dass die Kritikpunkte hierbei nur auf einen sehr kleinen Prozentsatz der Karpfenangler zutreffen ist doppelt gefährlich, denn zum einen bestätigt es die oft genannten Stereotypen - schließlich hat es ja jeder schon mal gesehen wie die Karpfenangler so hausen! - und zum anderen bringt es in einer sachlichen Diskussion über diese Missstände auch immer wieder das "Jaja, getroffene Hunde bellen..."-Argument auf den Tisch. Und gerade das macht es für Karpfenangler, die ebenfalls ein Problem mit genannten Verhaltensweisen (sei es Tonnen füttern oder Voll wie ein Pisspott am Gewässer rum liegen äh angeln) haben, schwer sich in einer solchen Diskussion zu behaupten. Zum einen müssen wir dann nämlich mit der einen Hand den geifernden Mob mit seinen Fackeln und Mistgabeln abwehren, während wir mit der anderen Versuchen müssen die Jungs, die mit uns auf dem dünnen Ast sitzen, vom sägen abzuhalten.

Und es nervt einfach unheimlich immer sagen zu müssen "Ja, ihr habt Recht das ist nicht gut, dass machen aber nur ganz wenige Idioten" (dann folgt nämlich unweigerlich "Ha! Ich hab's gewusst!" und das falsche Bild des Karpfenangelns wird gefestigt). Das selbe gilt, wenn man drauf hinweist, dass es sich hierbei um allgemeine Missstände handelt und nicht um ein "Karpfenangeler-spezifisches" Problem handelt.

Letzten Endes geht es im Kern der Diskussion, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, um Respekt und Toleranz untereinander! Und, soviel sollte in den vielen unterschiedlichen Argumentationen die hier im Thread zusammen kommen und gleichzeitig überall im Board und im Internet geführt werden, klar geworden sein, genau das ist es was uns als Angler letztlich fehlt. Und damit meine ich weder das Individuum Jan, Peter oder X, sondern uns als Gruppe der Angler. 

Wenn Max Spaß hat an dem was er tut, wenn es ihm Freude bereitet und er niemandem damit schadet, wenn er seine Zeit in der Natur und am Wasser genießt und diese sogar gerne mit seinem Freund teilen will, wenn er sich mit teurem Gerät und einem gut besetzten Gewässer besser fühlt und das weder als Statussymbol noch als Abgrenzung gegenüber anderen sieht, wenn er die Fische im speziellen und die Natur und seine Umwelt inklusive Mitangler im Allgemeinen respektvoll behandelt, wenn er außer Fußspuren nichts hinterlässt und außer guten Erinnerungen (und Fischen, die er auch verwerten kann und will) nichts mit nimmt, wenn Max aufsteht und sagt "das ist nicht in Ordnung", wenn etwas eben nicht in Ordnung ist, wenn Max hinter dem Karpfenangler, dem Aalangler, dem Camper, dem Kochtopfangler, dem gefürchteten "Ost-Europäer" oder dem Raubfischangler nicht nur "die Anderen" sondern auch Mitmenschen und Mitangler mit dem ihm mehr verbindet als trennt sieht, dann können wir alle noch eine Menge von Max lernen!

Und ein erster kleiner Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist es eben nicht mehr ständig zu sagen die Karpfenangler, die Raubfischangler usw. sondern zu erkennen, dass es die Karpfenangeler usw. nicht gibt, sondern, dass jeder das Recht hat als Individuum gesehen zu werden und das wir von außenstehenden eh ALLE als Angler gesehen werden und wir irgendwann mal anfangen sollten uns eben auch als Gruppe der Angler zu verstehen...

Mal was zum Nachdenken für Angler...


#h Jan


----------



## me_fo (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Schön geschrieben! |supergri

Hat nicht jeder irgendwo einen "Max" um sich? :q:q

In welchen Lebenslagen auch immer!? Und werden wir nicht von Anfang an so getrimmt - schneller, höher, weiter, besser....!? :c Und da fällt mir noch ein: Mein Auto, mein Haus, mein.....!!!! #d

Dies spiegelt sich u. a. auch beim Karpfenangeln wieder. 

Ich freue mich ebenso, wenn ich einen großen bekomme oder bekommen würde. |rolleyes

Und wenn Max ein solches Geltungsbedürfnis hat und sich über seine Erfolge so freut, dann freuen wir uns doch mit und lächeln einfach (so wie Moritz). #h

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## vermesser (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Ich denke, am Ende kristallisiert sich immer wieder das selbe raus- vielen sind einfach die schneller, schwerer, länger, mehr Leistungssportangler ein Dorn im Auge...und die Wichtigtuer, die mit ihrem Gerät im Wert eines Kleinwages rumposen und dazu noch andere, die das nicht investieren können oder wollen, abwerten. 

Und da Karpfenangler nunmal sichtbarer sind durch ihre Dörfer am Ufer sind sie oft das Ziel...ein Spinnangler hat so oder so nur ne Rute und Köder dabei und den Wert sieht man von weitem nicht.

Dazu kommt noch das manchmal extrem raumgreifende Angeln dieser Spezis, was es bei anderen Angelarten so nicht gibt.

Außerdem ist (NUR meiner Meinung nach) die Anzahl von Posern, Spinnern und Angebern unter Karpfenanglern höher, da der (wieder nur meine Meinung) eher planbare Erfolg und das technisierte Angeln in Verbindung mit fotogenen, großen Fischen tendenziell solche Charaktere anzieht, die dazu einen Hang haben.

Einen ähnlichen Trend kann man im Moment beim Wallerangeln beobachten.


----------



## Carras (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



vermesser schrieb:


> Außerdem ist (NUR meiner Meinung nach) die Anzahl von Posern, Spinnern und Angebern unter Karpfenanglern höher, da der (wieder nur meine Meinung) eher planbare Erfolg und das technisierte Angeln in Verbindung mit fotogenen, großen Fischen tendenziell solche Charaktere anzieht, die dazu einen Hang haben.
> 
> Einen ähnlichen Trend kann man im Moment beim Wallerangeln beobachten.


 
Hmm

Poser, Spinner und Angeber,...gibt es in unseren Reihen, klaro. 
Die  gibt es bei anderen Anglern auch.

Daß hier nur bestimmte Charaktere zum Karpfenangeln "bestimmt" sind,...halte ich für eine wahghalsige Aussage.

Daß der Erfolg planbar ist? ach Gottchen, wo wohnst Du denn? Am Karpfenzuchtteich?

Der ist beim Karpfenangeln genauso planbar wie beim Hecht, Zander oder Rotaugenangeln.

Fotogene, Große Fische,
...Hechte mit 15- 20 kg und 135 cm sind auch sehr Groß und Fotogen. Zander mit 100 cm,...auch Groß und Fotogen. Schleien mit 60 cm, auch schön groß und Fotogen. Ein Huchen mit 130cm auch was Fotogenes und Großes,
.... und nun?

technisiertes Angeln? 
Nun ja,....unsere Allroundangler im Verein nutzen auch alle elektr. Bissanzeiger auf Banksticks um einen Hecht und Zanderansitz zu machen...
Da kam letztens sogar die Frage, ob man denn nicht so ein ferngesteuertes Boot umbauen könnte um den Köfi raus zu fahren, am besten noch mit Echolot!
Als wir denen erzählten, daß es sowas tatsächlich schon gibt, waren sie voll begeistert.

... und nun??


----------



## Petri (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Der Artikel ist meiner meinung nur mal wieder ein zeichen dafür, daß einige leute die virtuelle realität und die echte realität nicht auseinanderhalten können. es gibt leute, für die das ganze leben nur aus angeln besteht, aber das ist ja wohl mit sicherheit nur ne winzige minderheit. für 99,9% ist angeln doch einfach nur ein hobby.

finde die story nicht besonders witzig. daß hat nix mit satire zutun, sondern ist einfach nur ne kritik.
absolut sinnlos. der autor scheint zuviel langeweile zu haben. hätte ja gleich ne diskussion über c&r beginnen können^^


----------



## vermesser (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

@ Carras: Ich wollte wirklich niemanden angreifen. Es ist einfach nur die Beobachtung, die ich in vielen Tagen am Wasser machen konnte. Wenn sich Montag ein Berg Müll und ein Grill am Wasser findet, stand oft von Freitag bis Sontag ein Karpfendorf da. Wenn man an einem kleinen See nicht ans Wasser kommt, weil quer übers Gewässer geangelt wird, steht ein Karpfendorf am Wasser. Tut mir leid, es ist leider oft so, ob es den "guten" Karpfenanglern nun gefällt oder nicht. Das hat natürlich keinerlei allgemeine Aussagekraft für alle und wurde deshalb auch als Meinungsbeitrag gekennzeichnet.

Und ja, ich habe zwei Sommer lang als Jungspund auf Karpfen geangelt...der Erfolg ist planbarer, wenn man über Tage füttert...einen Karpfen von 10 Pfund zu fangen ist nicht sooooo schwer, einen 10 pfündigen Hecht schon eher...

Aber auch das ist schon wieder nur meine Erfahrung und Meinung. Also bitte nicht persönlich nehmen.

Ich möchte hier nochmal klar stellen, daß ich NICHTS gegen Karpfenangler habe, MEIN (nur MEIN) Eindruck ist einfach nur, daß die Quote der "Bekloppten und Bescheuerten" unter ihnen höher ist.

Aber der Ursprungsbeitrag ist ohne Probleme übertragbar auf alle Angelarten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Besser so ? 10 Minuten, nicht mal. Genauso falsch, genauso richtig. 


 Es ist Donnerstag Abend, ich hab mich grad ins Bett gelegt, da klingelt mein Handy. 
Mein Freund Max ist in der Leitung.

*Max:* Hey Moritz, na was macht die Kunst?
*Moritz:* Naja, durchwachsen... ging nicht viel in letzter Zeit.
*Max:* Echt? Also bei mir läufts prima. Hab gute Zander erwischt. Am We steht wieder ein Ausflug an.
*Moritz:* Echt? Wo geht’s denn hin?
*Max:* Blöde Frage, nach Holland zum Vertikalangeln. Komm doch mal mit, dann kannste auch mal richtige Fische fangen!
*Moritz:* Nein, da möchte ich nicht mit!
*Max:* Warum? Keinen Bock auf jede Menge Zander? Fritz hatte letztes Wochenende einen 87er den muss ich dieses Jahr noch toppen. 
*Moritz:* Ja ich weiß, du hattest mir ja um 8.47 Uhr letzten Samstag ne MMS mit Fritz 87er geschickt. Aber ich komm trotzdem nicht mit.
*Max:* Oh Man... wo willste denn dann hin?
*Moritz:* Ich werd von Samstag auf Sonntag mal an den Fluss runter gehen, und auf Aal probieren. 
*Max:* Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst? Hallo! Du kannst mit zum VERTIKALANGELN, ich hab sogar schon jede Menge Gummifische gekauft, und Vorfächer, Haken, ach ja und ne Neue Rute hab ich auch noch schnell dazu genommen . Ich glaub du weißt gar nicht was du dort verpasst und welche Stückzahlen ich dieses Jahr hatte.
*Moritz:* Ja ich weiß... 24 Zander in 6 Stunden... hast mir ja dein Excel-Fangbuch gemailt. Ich geh trotzdem zum Fluss.
*Max:* Du bist echt ne Pfeiffe. Hey da gibt’s Leute die fahren 500km, damit Sie da mal angeln können und du hast so ein Gewässer vor der Haustüre und gehst stattdessen an den Idioten-Fluss. zum Aalangeln? Was willst du denn mit den Kindergarten-Fischen? 
*Moritz:* Mir gefällt Vertikalangeln nicht. Ich wünsch dir trotzdem viel Spaß und Petri Heil. Kannst dich ja mal melden, wenn du was gefangen hast.
*Max:* Oh Moritz, ich versteh dich einfach nicht. Aber gut, wünsch dir viel Spaß beim Kindergarten ärgern. Schick dir dann ne MMS von meinen Rekordfängen.
*Moritz:* Ok, machs gut. Servus.


Erschöpft sinke ich in mein Bett... und beginne nachzudenken.

Ich kenne Max schon 20 Jahre, seit der Schulzeit, Kontakt haben wir erst wieder seit 2 Jahren, seitdem er auch angeln geht. Er ist ein netter Kerl. Er hat eine Tour organisiert und ruft mich an ob ich mitangeln möchte – eigentlich ein feiner Zug. Er würde sich unglaublich freuen, wenn ich mitkommen würde und auch mal so ein Fangspektakel mitmachen würde. Und ich sag ihm wieder ab, wie immer wenn er nach Holland fährt. Eigentlich bin ich ein Scheisskerl, sowas macht man nicht. 

Was war Max letzter Satz am Telefon nochgleich? Er versteht mich einfach nicht?

Ja Max, ich glaube du verstehst mich wirklich nicht – vielleicht kommt der Tag an dem du mich verstehen kannst, vielleicht sind unsere anglerischen Weltansichten aber auch schon so weit auseinander, dass du mich nie verstehen wirst. Ich will einfach nicht an einem Gewässer angeln, wo es fast unmöglich ist, nichts zu fangen, in dem man einen Zander nach dem anderen aus 20m Tiefe hochpumpt. Die Augen vorquellend und die Schwimmblase vorm Maul hängend. 

Du angelst nun seit 2 Jahren, hast dir 2 Monate nach Bestehen der Prüfung 3 Ruten samt Multirollen, ein Boot, eine Echolot, einen E-Motor, hunderte von Gummiködern, und was weiß ich nicht alles gekauft. Du hast im ersten Jahr schon über 100 Zander bis 90 cm gefangen. Du fängst beinahe jedes Wochenende zweistellig Fisch, wobei schon einer davon für andere Angler ein Highlight wäre. Spätestens 10 Minuten nach dem Biss habe ich eine MMS von dir. Gott sei Dank bist du mittlerweile so freundlich und schickst mir nur noch Bildern von „Ü80ern“. 

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, müsstest du mir überhaupt keine MMS mehr schicken. Deine tollen Fische aus Holland interessieren mich nicht. Diese Angeberei nervt mich. Wenn ich mir das so recht überlege bist eigentlich du der Scheisskerl und nicht ich. 

Weisst du Max, eigentlich mag ich dich gar nicht mehr seitdem du auf diesem bescheuerten Zandersee rumdümpelst. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, ja, lieber Max dann tust du mir sogar Leid. 

Weisst du überhaupt was ein 80er Zander ist? Weisst du wieviele „Kindergarten-Zander“ jemand der seit seiner Kindheit angeln geht schon gefangen hat, bis er mal einen 80er erwischt hat? 

Ein Anglerleben ist wie ein Adventskalender. Jeden Tag macht man ein Türchen auf und holt sich ein Stück Schokolade raus. Jeden Tag kommt man ein Stückchen weiter, der Weg ist lang, aber irgendwann kommt man an.

Aber du lieber Max, du hast den ganzen Adventskalender gleich am ersten Abend leergefressen, und wahrscheinlich hast du das Türchen vom 24. gleich zu aller erst geöffnet.

Dir geht’s doch nur noch drum, Fritz 87er zu toppen und Respekt und Anerkennung zu ernten. Über einen u80er freust du dich gar nicht mehr, fängst, hakst ab, schmeißt zurück und hast ihn schon vergessen. 

Max, du hast dir dein Anglerleben irgendwie schon versaut. Du hättest nicht die „Vorspultaste“ drücken sollen.
Es wäre besser gewesen, wenn du vielleicht auch erstmal im Idioten-Fluss zehn Jahre geangelt und zweihundert „Kindergarten-Fische“ gefangen hättest bevor du in Holland Massenfänge ins Visier genommen hast. Dein Fangbuch liest sich wie ein Wunschzettel. Aber zwischen den Zeilen, da fehlt was, etwas was man dort nicht eintragen kann. Niederlagen, mein lieber Max. 

Der Angler wächst an seinen Schneidertagen, nicht an seinen Fangtagen. Wenn du 15 Winterabende am Idioten-Fluss gesessen hast und dann am 16. Tag endlich eine 30cm Quappe gefangen hast, dann darfst du mir eine MMS schicken und dann bekommst du von mir ehrlichen Respekt und Anerkennung. 

Aber mit deinen Massenzandern aus dem vollgepfropften See wirst du bei mir keinen Eindruck schinden, und wenn sie 100 cm haben! 

Ja Max, so denke ich über dich. Aber ich werde dir das nicht sagen, und weiterhin „Petri Heil, Wahnsinn!“ auf deine MMS antworten- weil ich eben doch ein Scheisskerl bin.


----------



## antonio (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

so ralle jetzt fehlt nur noch son ding zum fliegenfischen und den boddenanglern und dann haben wir (fast) alles durch.
vielleicht regen sich dann einige ......angler wieder ab.
ich weiß immer noch nicht warum sich hier einige auf den schlips getreten fühlen.
sollte doch was dran sein an dem satz mit den betroffenen hunden??????

antonio


----------



## lohi (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Ich find denn Bericht richtig gut, hab sogar lachen muessen.

Ein bisschen Wahrheit steckt schon drin, aber nicht nur beim Ansitz auf Karpfen, sondern auch bei anderen Zielfischen.


----------



## meckpomm (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Moin



vermesser schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nur die Beobachtung, die ich in vielen Tagen am Wasser machen konnte. Wenn sich Montag ein Berg Müll und ein Grill am Wasser findet, stand oft von Freitag bis Sontag ein Karpfendorf da. Wenn man an einem kleinen See nicht ans Wasser kommt, weil quer übers Gewässer geangelt wird, steht ein Karpfendorf am Wasser. Tut mir leid, es ist leider oft so, ob es den "guten" Karpfenanglern nun gefällt oder nicht. Das hat natürlich keinerlei allgemeine Aussagekraft für alle und wurde deshalb auch als Meinungsbeitrag gekennzeichnet.



Wie wäre es denn mal damit:


meckpomm schrieb:


> Wer hat denn mal versucht mit Karpfenanglern zu  sprechen, so in echt, ohne Bildschirm und Tastatur und auch mal  unvoreingenommen?  Wer hat sie gebeten, die Ruten mal kurz rauszunehmen,  weil man 2 Stunden Spinnfischen möchte? Vermutlich die wenigsten, der  Leute, die hier aufgelaufen sind. Wäre auch ein "unpassendes" Bild zum  echauffieren, wenn die dann auch noch Verständnis gezeigt hätten.



Gruß


----------



## vermesser (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

@ Meckpomm: Wie ich schon schrieb, ich möchte niemanden persönlich angreifen. Ich kenne auch zwei- drei Karpfenangler, die richtig ok sind, richtig gute Kumpels, die sind total normal und alles.

Es gibt halt nur auch die anderen und die versauen das Bild. Gilt aber sowohl für Karpfen- als auch alle anderen Angler. Ich sag ja, fällt bei Karpfenanglern nur mehr auf weil sie sichtbarer sind. Also nix für ungut. Nicht falsch verstehen.

Und Deinen Tipp mit dem Fragen werde ich mal berücksichtigen...vielleicht hab ich ja tatsächlich Vorurteile. Ich erwarte (nur Meinung) aber eher, daß da unfreundliches Gebrubbel ala "Wir waren schon länger und zuerst hier" kommt.


----------



## vermesser (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Ich finde es allerdings auch schade, daß dieser Thread im Karpfenforum auftaucht, das ist teilweise mühelos übertragbar aufs Raubfisch- , Wels- und Meeresangeln. Das Thema geht ja eigentlich eher in die Richtung, ob es beim Angeln immer ums weiter, mehr, schwerer, schneller gehen muss und ob ein Karpfen von 10 Pfund aus einem kleinen Teich nicht mehr her macht als der 40 Pfünder aus einem Karpfenpuff...gleiches gilt für einen schwer und mühevoll erarbeiteten Zander gegenüber Massenfängen vertikal über einem Winterlager...

Und ich möchte klarstellen, daß das nichts mit Neid zu tun hat...ich könnte auch an Karpfenseen angeln oder am Bodden...aber ich will nicht, weil mir ein 80er Hecht aus einem kleinen Flüsschen mehr wert ist oder eine schöne Schleie aus dem See vor der Tür.


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



antonio schrieb:


> so ralle jetzt fehlt nur noch son ding zum fliegenfischen und den boddenanglern und dann haben wir (fast) alles durch.
> vielleicht regen sich dann einige ......angler wieder ab.
> ich weiß immer noch nicht warum sich hier einige auf den schlips getreten fühlen.
> sollte doch was dran sein an dem satz mit den betroffenen hunden??????
> ...


 
Ganz einfach , *weil mal wieder* der Karpfenangler herhalten muß für die Schlechtigkeiten dieser Anglerwelt.
Es nervt einfach.............. mehr nicht........


----------



## meckpomm (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und Deinen Tipp mit dem Fragen werde ich mal  berücksichtigen...vielleicht hab ich ja tatsächlich Vorurteile. Ich  erwarte (nur Meinung) aber eher, daß da unfreundliches Gebrubbel ala  "Wir waren schon länger und zuerst hier" kommt.



Moin,

dann bist du aber nicht mehr unvoreingenommen... 

Wenn ich mir hier so durchlese, was hier so manche Leute schreiben, die  dem Karpfenangeln schon aus Prinzip kritisch gegenüber stehen, bin ich  auch arg froh, dass man es nicht Verallgemeinern kann, sonst würden wir  uns das Angeln alle gegenseitig verbieten und nur noch mit Bambusruten  fischen. Weil wenn die Karpfenangler erstmal weg sind, nerven die  Welsangler, die Aalangler, die Fliegenfischer und zum Schluss alle  anderen Menschen, die mehr Geld haben, sich bestimmte Dinge nicht  leisten können, zu viel fangen, zu glatt sind zum Angeln oder einfach  nur so zufällig in der Nähe sind.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## vermesser (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Und ich finde, es gibt nicht "DEN" Karpfenangler. Genausowenig wie den Russen, den Stipper oder sonstwas. Letztlich ist es immer eine Minderheit, unter der die Mehrheit leidet.


----------



## vermesser (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> dann bist du aber nicht mehr unvoreingenommen...



Hast ja irgendwie recht. Zum Glück gibts hier im Norden soviel Wasser, daß man sich recht selten, vielleicht ein-zweimal im Jahr ins Gehege kommt.


----------



## Sterni01 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Also ich sehe das so:

Eigentlich kann an sich gar kein Urteil über einen ,,Karpfenangler,, wie Max erlauben, weil man gar nicht weiß,
warum er jedes WE (was ich auch etwas übertrieben finde) auf Karpfen ansitzt. Ist es wirklich nur die Sucht nach dem größten Fisch ?
Ich habe auch eine komplette Karpfenfangausrüstung. Und das sogar im Doppelpack, da meine Freundin JEDES Mal mitkommt ! Jedes mal sind bei uns allerdings nur 1 - 3 mal jährlich. Wir sitzen dann ca. 3 Tage an. Manchmal auch um sonst. 
Um sonst ? NEIN, denn wir haben Augen, Ohren und Nasen, mit denen wir dann die Natur mit vollen Zügen genießen !
Ich habe auch noch unsere Mägen vergessen. An frischer Luft Frühstücken und Grillen.....einfach wunderbar. Abends sitzen wir dann an einem romantischen Feuerchen.
Am liebsten sind wir auch alleine an irgend einem See oder Fluß.
Stören tun mich eigentlich nur die ,,Flußangler,, mit ihren blöden Aal-Glocken und Kofferradios, oder die, die bei schönem Wetter dann mit Rind und Kind ans wasser kommen, Krawall machen, ins Wasser pinkeln, alles voll*******n oder die Windeln und den Müll rumliegen lassen, und Gott sei Dank zum Abendbrot wieder verschwinden !

Petri heil !


----------



## Zusser (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



j4ni schrieb:


> Zum Teil mag dies sicherlich dem Fakt geschuldet sein, dass wir eben in gewissen Punkten eine breite Angriffsfläche bieten. Tackle im Wert von 3000 Euro bietet in Form von Zelt, Rod-Pod, Bissanzeiger, 3 Ruten und Rollen, Liege, Schlafsack und Boot eben einfach eine weiter gefächerte Angriffsfläche als eine Kopfrute des gleichen Werts.
> [..]


Die Kopfrute ist ein Angelgerät. Ein Zelt nicht. Ein aufgebauter (welches Geschlecht hat das Ding eigentlich?) Carp Dome ist eine Aussage.
Liege und Schlafsack braucht der Angler nicht unbedingt, für den Carp Hunter sind sie unverzichtbar.



j4ni schrieb:


> [...]Was nun genau durch den Begriff "Karpfenangeln" bezeichnet ist, ist immer unterschiedlich und von persönlichen Abneigungen abhängig.



Für mich definiert sich der Karpfenangler *nicht *darüber, dass er Karpfen fängt. Das tue ich und jede Menge andere Angler auch.

Den Karpfenangler machen _für mich _folgende Dinge aus:
Er besitzt ein Zelt und eine Liege. Und zwar eine solche, die speziel fürs Karpfenangeln entwickelt wurde. Vorzugsweise von einem der gängigen Idole.
Er ist der Meinung, bit einem billigen Bissanzeiger (Funkset unter 100€) könne man nicht angeln.
Die Ruten, Rollen und Schüre müssen spezielle Karpfengeräte sein, vorzugsweise von Fox.
Karpfen werden grundsätzlich zurückgesetzt.
Es ärgert ihn, wenn er nachts wegen eines kleinen Karpfens das Zelt verlassen muss.
Fische die keine Karpfen sind, sind grundsätzlich bestenfalls Störfaktoren bei Angeln.
Eine Angelsession muss mindestens 18 Stunden dauern.
Er weiß, dass es entscheidend ist, das exakt richtige Rig und den richtigen Boilie zu fischen.
Er (niemals Sie!) definiert sich selbst als Karpfenangler.

Ich denke, meine aufgeführten Punkte sind keine Vorurteile, solche Leute gibt es. Das sieht man gut in speziellen Karpfenforen bestätigt. Und manchmal auch am Wasser.



j4ni schrieb:


> Hierbei spielt es eine große Rolle, dass den "Karpfenangler" einfach nicht gibt - viele Karpfenangler fallen den meisten Anglern eben nicht auf, da sie nicht in Mannschaftszelten campieren und ihre Ruten kreuz und quer übers Gewässer spannen oder vielleicht nicht mal ein Rod-Pod benutzen.


Das sind dann Angler, die auf Karpfen angeln. Über die Witze zu machen, wäre langweilig. Die bieten viel zu wenig Angriffsflächen, da könnte man doch genausogut die Fliegenfischer, Kochtopfangler, Welsangler, Spinnangler etc. thematisieren.



j4ni schrieb:


> [..]
> Kurz: Identitätsbildung durch othering!


Beim Karpfenangler (definition siehe oben!): Identitätsbildung durch Adaption.
[..]



j4ni schrieb:


> Wenn Max Spaß hat an dem was er tut, wenn es ihm Freude bereitet und er  niemandem damit schadet, wenn er seine Zeit in der Natur und am Wasser  genießt und diese sogar gerne mit seinem Freund teilen will, wenn er  sich mit teurem Gerät und einem gut besetzten Gewässer besser fühlt und  das weder als Statussymbol noch als Abgrenzung gegenüber anderen sieht,  wenn er die Fische im speziellen und die Natur und seine Umwelt  inklusive Mitangler im Allgemeinen respektvoll behandelt, wenn er außer  Fußspuren nichts hinterlässt und außer guten Erinnerungen (und Fischen,  die er auch verwerten kann und will) nichts mit nimmt, wenn Max aufsteht  und sagt "das ist nicht in Ordnung", wenn etwas eben nicht in Ordnung  ist, wenn Max hinter dem Karpfenangler, dem Aalangler, dem Camper, dem  Kochtopfangler, dem gefürchteten "Ost-Europäer" oder dem Raubfischangler  nicht nur "die Anderen" sondern auch Mitmenschen und Mitangler mit dem  ihm mehr verbindet als trennt sieht, dann können wir alle noch eine  Menge von Max lernen!


Dann ist er nicht Max, sondern Maximilian! Dann ist er ein Angler, der über die Geschichte lächeln kann und gar nicht auf die Idee kommt, sich darin abgebildet zu sehen. Nur weil sowohl er als auch der Max gerne die selbe Fischart fangen.

Maximilian würde er sich auch nicht für die Satire eignen. So wie viele Angler die gerne Karpfen fangen, nicht Max sind.
Trotzdem gibt es ihn, den Max.

Ich finde, man darf Max als Beispiel anführen, man darf auch mitleidig über ihn lächeln. Sogar  etwas Mitleid darf man empfinden, wenn Max wieder mal einen ü40er gefangen hat.
Mitleidi deshalb, weil, das wurde in den Beiträgen vorher großteils übersehen, er den Adventskalender vorzeitig geplündert hat. 

Karpfenangler sind eine extreme Facette eines Hobbys. Das haben sie gemeinsam mit Mantafahrern (heute sinds wohl Golffahrer), Paintballspielern, Ballerspiel Fans, Mountainbikern.
Damit, etwas schräg angesehn zu werden, können und müssen sie wohl leben.
Die verbisse Verteidigung bewirkt nämlich nur, dass ihr Image noch schlechter wird. Über sich selbst lächeln zu können, wirkt das für Außenstehende allemal besser verbissene, weinerliche Verteidigung,


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Wie wahr, wie wahr.. .
Jetzt, wo Du mich daran erinnerst; ich war auch mal so ein Carphunter auf dem Moutainbike...:q:q
Petri#h


----------



## antonio (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ganz einfach , *weil mal wieder* der Karpfenangler herhalten muß für die Schlechtigkeiten dieser Anglerwelt.
> Es nervt einfach.............. mehr nicht........



och mann jetzt lach doch mal wieder,sei doch nicht so verbissen.
es wurde doch schon auf andere umgeschrieben.was denn nun  noch?#h#h

antonio


----------



## gründler (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Die letzten tage sehe ich viele Zelte mit Liegen Carpstühlen Heizung an Oder Weser Donau.....zum teil mit Dreibein Rod Pod High End...........die Angeln da auf Quappen Zander.......

Zu sagen Zelt Liege.....= Carpangler ist 2010 nicht mehr möglich,weil immer mehr Angler egal wo greifen auf Zelt Luxusstuhl Liege....etc.zurück.

Der trend ist hier im Norden eindeutig zu sehen,und bei Kontrollen mehr und mehr festzustellen,sogar Russland baut schon Zelt und High End Stuhl auf.Und trotz der ganzen Zelte....hab ich nicht einen fall deswegen in 2010 behandeln müssen,Sprich es gab keine schlimmen Vörfälle dieser "Zelt" Angler in form von Müll Beschwerden.......

Daher Zelt Liege Stuhl.....haben nix mit ner Gruppierung zu tun bezw. = Carpangler,weil Bivis Liegen Stühle....mehr und mehr in mode kommen,bezw.sie wurden von Aal Wels Zander Quappen....Anglern übernommen.

Und auch ich bekenne mich als Zeltbesitzer und Liegenbesitzer für Frau oder mich,obwohl ich absolut kein Carper bin,zwar aktiver Stipper,aber sehr sehr oft auf Raubfische Aalangeln Zander Quappen....und das zum teil oft mit Quickzelt und Liege und co.

Bin ich nun nen schlechtere Angler Mensch weil ich nen Zelt aufbaue und 2 tage am Wasser sitze,ich finde nicht.

lg

Ps: Andere fahren nach Malle mieten sich da ne Liege und zeigen der ganzen Welt das Deutsche Ansehen in form von Bier Sangria Saufen gröllen.... andere fahren in die Natur und richten sich da mit Liege....ein und angeln in ruhe,solange nix verbotenes getan wird ist doch alles ok,so hat jeder seine Macke..... gelle.


----------



## cafabu (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Moin, moin,
ich glaube da kollidieren zwei zeitlich unterschiedliche anglerische Normen und Werte. Damit meine ich nicht das Alter der Angler sondern sozialisierte Werte.
Das Jagen obliegt seit Jahrtausenden den Männern. Daher gibt es leider auch so wenige weibliche Angler, dies ist ein Fakt. Wobei die Größe der Beute nicht ausschlaggebend war sonder die Menge die zur Ernährung reichte. Wenn dies mit einer großen Beute erreicht wurde war es gut, aber nicht ausschlaggebend als einzelne Beute.
Jeder Angler freute sich bisher über kapitale Fische, ich ebenso. Aber sie waren ein Ergebnis langer Ansitze, mehrfach und mit vielen Mißerfolgen. Eben ein normales Anglerleben.
Aber die Zeiten ändern sich, ob wir es gut finden oder nicht, ob wir es warnehmen wollen, oder nicht. Alles ändert sich und die Werte und Normen ziehen mit.
Wo früher der einzelne gefangene Fisch gut war, steht heute der Erfolg durch Größe und richtige Technik gegenüber. Beide haben zur Zeit recht. Ich glaube die Zukunft und sie kommt zwangsläufig zeigt uns wo der Wandel hingeht. Falls es die Möglichkeit gibt das der Wandel stehenbleibt damit man ihn betrachten kann. Warscheinlich wird sich der Wandel immer weiter wandeln, so das wir solche Diskusionen immer wieder führen können.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## j4ni (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Ach ich hab's wieder gelöscht, vielleicht macht es ja wirklich keinen Sinn. Schade. Ihr habt Recht getroffene Hunde bellen...haha...und weil es solche Leute gibt ist es wahr...hoho...arme Anglerschaft
PS: Zusser weit vorbei...schade


----------



## meckpomm (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*

Moin



j4ni schrieb:


> [...] Ihr habt Recht getroffene Hunde bellen...haha...und weil es solche Leute gibt ist es wahr...hoho...arme Anglerschaft[...]


 
Öhhmmm nein!

Nur weil jetzt jemand die international anerkannte Zusmarshausener Karpfenanglerdefinition nicht richtig gelesen hat, wie auch einige andere Zitate, von denen er aber nur ein paar Wörter, aber keineswegs den Zusammenhang verstanden hat. 



Zusser schrieb:


> Den Karpfenangler machen _für mich _folgende Dinge aus:
> Er besitzt ein Zelt und eine Liege. Und zwar eine solche, die speziel fürs Karpfenangeln entwickelt wurde. Vorzugsweise von einem der gängigen Idole.
> Er ist der Meinung, bit einem billigen Bissanzeiger (Funkset unter 100€) könne man nicht angeln.
> Die Ruten, Rollen und Schüre müssen spezielle Karpfengeräte sein, vorzugsweise von Fox.
> ...


 
In welchem dieser speziellen Karpfenanglerforum ist dies Ergebnis einer Diskussion gewesen? Da hätte ich gerne mal ein paar links davon! Hier wird etwas als Meinung geschrieben, aber ein paar Absätze darunter schon als Definition selbst zitiert. 

Für mich war ein Karpfenangler immer jemand, der auf mehr oder weniger gezielt Karpfen angelt bzw. es zumindest versucht. Das ist unabhängig vom Gerät, Methode und Geldbeutel.

Hier wird mal wieder sehr viel gefährliches Halbwissen, ähm Unwissen genutzt, um pauschal eine ganze Anglerschaft abzuwatschen. Was soll das?

Gruß
Rene


----------



## heidsch (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mal was zum Nachdenken für Karpfenangler*



j4ni schrieb:


> Ach ich hab's wieder gelöscht, vielleicht macht es ja wirklich keinen Sinn. Schade. Ihr habt Recht getroffene Hunde bellen...haha...und weil es solche Leute gibt ist es wahr...hoho...arme Anglerschaft
> PS: Zusser weit vorbei...schade



@j4ni:

*Auf keinen Fall !!!* 
Dein Beitrag war sachlich, präzise, wertungsfrei, vor allem absolut verständlich und schlussendlich auch noch korrekt!!!
"perfecto" ... wie immer eigentlich. #6

Das Problem liegt in meinen Augen hauptsächlich an der fehlenden Toleranzfähigkeit einiger Mitangler. Sicherlich gibts schwarze Scharfe unter den Karpfenspezis und JA vielleicht auch mehr als bei anderen spezialisierten Mitanglern. Jedoch - wenn keine geltenen Regeln missachtet werden und rücksichtsvoll mit den Mitanglern umgegangen wird, auch wenn das heisst das man die Ruten mal für ein paar Stunden draussen lässt um seinen Mitanglern ebenfalls die Möglichkeit des fischens zu geben, dann müssten doch eigentlich ALLE zufrieden sein.

Leider glaube ich, dass dies auf Grund der eingefahrenen schlechten Meinung - welche zugegeben nicht von irgendwoher kommt - kaum noch zu ändern ist. Man wird als Karpfenangler, auf Grund der meist weitaus längeren Ansitze, von vielen Mitanglern wargenommen. Dessen sollten wir uns auch bewust sein und uns dementsprechend verhalten. Ich suche eigentlich immer das Gespräch mit meinen Mitanglern, insofern sich die Möglichkeit dazu bietet. Nur so können wir die vorhandenen Vorurteile Stück für Stück aus dem Weg räumen.

Zu häufig kommt es leider auch vor, das auf Grund der meist reichlich vorhandenen Zeit, der ein oder andere Karpfenspezi sich diese mit Unterstützung von Alkohol versüsst. Klar machen das auch die Anderen, nur die fallen einfach nicht so leicht auf . 

Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will. Wir sind nunmal eine auffällige Gemeinde, mit durchaus reichlich vorhandener Idiotie in unseren Reihen  - ziehen Angler die haupsächlich zum Feiern ans Gewässer fahren magisch an und sollten mehr Rücksicht auf unsere Mitangler nehmen !!!

Was nicht bedeutet das sich einer von Euch angesprochen fühlen sollte !!! |wavey:


Mfg Heidsch


----------

